# Suarez .................. utter disgrace?



## Slime (Dec 15, 2013)

Discuss .

*Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 15, 2013)

What's he done now?


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 15, 2013)

Slime said:



			Discuss .

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Ive only just put the match on. Whats he been up to?


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 15, 2013)

What ever he's done, it'll be against Tottenhamhotspur, so it's fine by me.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2013)

He has shown he is the best player in the prem 

Another two goals today to take it to 17 goals. - the whole spurs team have 15 I think 

World Class - only two players in the world better than him


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2013)

5 nil :whoo::rofl:


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 15, 2013)

Only thing I have seen is his usual over reaction to a foul but it was a high kick to chest but maybe not as forceful as he made out. Spurs player got red carded. Can't blame ref with only one look.  It won't be rescinded if Spurs appealed.


----------



## Slime (Dec 15, 2013)

Imurg said:



			What's he done now?
		
Click to expand...

Gone down in a twirly, spinny, leapy around type motion with a shattered sternum and multiple broken ribs to get Paulinho sent off!
He was so badly hurt that he actually limped off for treatment before coming back on as if nothing had happened to score his second goal.
Apart from that, not much.

*Slime*.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Dec 15, 2013)

Over reaction to a foul, yes. But as a striker he's been quality today. He's been alarmingly unselfish around the box and set up two goals as well has scoring a couple. Personally, I think he's an absolute arse but he's been brilliant this afternoon; and if he wanted to sign for Blackpool, I think I might be able to look past his previous misdemeanours.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2013)

So basically he has reacted like most other footballers when they get studs high into the chest at pace 

Suarez is far from the only one and far from being the worst 

He didn't get anyone sent off - Paulinho got himself sent off with the challenge


----------



## Imurg (Dec 15, 2013)

Slime said:



			Gone down in a twirly, spinny, leapy around type motion with a shattered sternum and multiple broken ribs to get Paulinho sent off!
He was so badly hurt that he actually limped off for treatment before coming back on as if nothing had happened to score his second goal.
Apart from that, not much.

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

So he's a Professional Chea...sorry Footballer...shock, horror......


----------



## Slime (Dec 15, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He has shown he is the best player in the prem 

Another two goals today to take it to 17 goals. - the whole spurs team have 15 I think 

World Class - *only two players in the world better than him*

Click to expand...

But thousands I'd sooner have in any team I supported!

*Slime*.

World class?   
Without doubt!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2013)

Slime said:



			But thousands I'd sooner have in any team I supported!

*Slime*.

World class?   
Without doubt!
		
Click to expand...


Pick thousands others - I certainly wouldn't


----------



## Dodger (Dec 15, 2013)

It's AVB who is the disgrace. A God awful manager.

I do hope Dawson goes to the World Cup,a worse defender you'll struggle to find in that league.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 15, 2013)

I like Dawson. He plays rubbish football for the tiny totts. My idea of the ideal player for them. Kyle walker is good for them too!


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Dec 15, 2013)

He's a nob but also one of the top players in world football today and WILL be swiped away by one of Europes biggies very soon.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2013)

Already at one of Europes biggies


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 15, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Already at one of Europes biggies
		
Click to expand...

Really?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			Really?
		
Click to expand...


Yep


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Dec 15, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep
		
Click to expand...

In the past yes but not over recent years.


----------



## HarryMonk (Dec 15, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He has shown he is the best player in the prem 

Another two goals today to take it to 17 goals. - the whole spurs team have 15 I think 

World Class - only two players in the world better than him
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree only Ronaldo and Messi better on currently.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 15, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep
		
Click to expand...

Some one been watching the history channel again???


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			In the past yes but not over recent years.
		
Click to expand...


We are one of the biggest clubs in Europe.


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 15, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			In the past yes but not over recent years.
		
Click to expand...

By recent I take it you mean the last 25?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Some one been watching the history channel again???

Click to expand...


Why do I need to ? 

In terms of success, finance , fanbase , worldwide appeal makes us one of the biggest in Europe


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 15, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			We are one of the biggest clubs in Europe.
		
Click to expand...

No you aren't


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			No you aren't
		
Click to expand...


Yes we are - based on many contributing factors that make up the size of the club


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 15, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			We are one of the biggest clubs in Europe.
		
Click to expand...

Surely you should be playing amongst the other Big clubs in Europe then


----------



## chrisd (Dec 15, 2013)

To be fair there's hardly a team in the world who wouldn't want him. I think he could just get a squad place in my Palace set up


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 15, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes we are - based on many contributing factors that make up the size of the club
		
Click to expand...

Based  on non that actually mean anything - apart from in your own fevered imaginations.  Once Mr Suarez wants to leave, and he will, you are royally infractioned


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Surely you should be playing amongst the other Big clubs in Europe then

Click to expand...


So if Man UTD don't qualify for CL they no longer are one of the biggest in Europe ?


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 15, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			I like Dawson. He plays rubbish football for the tiny totts. My idea of the ideal player for them. Kyle walker is good for them too!
		
Click to expand...

But at least Spurs only conceded 5


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			Based  on non that actually mean anything - apart from in your own fevered imaginations.  Once Mr Suarez wants to leave, and he will, you are royally infractioned
		
Click to expand...

What do you want to base it on ? 

Success ? - most successful English club in Europe
Money - earned more last season than Dortmund did and were the only club in the top ten earners in Europe ( we were 7th ) not in CL
Fan base - massive - 45 000 turned up in Thailand just to see them train - more than turned up to watch Chelsea actually play 

Suarez is a Liverpool player - no one can predict what will happen - he wanted to leave to play in the CL - if we qualify we give him what he wants.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 15, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So if Man UTD don't qualify for CL they no longer are one of the biggest in Europe ?
		
Click to expand...

You're deflecting again.
Keep it on the subject...


----------



## Dodger (Dec 15, 2013)

Canny be that big a club,your own Captain has just said that the big clubs will be sniffing around for Suarez.

At least he knows Liverpool's standing.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2013)

Imurg said:



			You're deflecting again.
Keep it on the subject...
		
Click to expand...


Not deflectin it all - playing in the CL doesn't automatically mean the club is a big one just as not playing in it doesn't mean you're not a big club


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 15, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So if Man UTD don't qualify for CL they no longer are one of the biggest in Europe ?
		
Click to expand...

Depends how long they're out of it. 
When was the last time Liverpool won their domestic league?? 
No doubt Suarez is class,personally I'd have Aguero over him.


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 15, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not deflectin it all - playing in the CL doesn't automatically mean the club is a big one just as not playing in it doesn't mean you're not a big club
		
Click to expand...

That is true, Celtic play in it


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 15, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What do you want to base it on ? 

Success ? - most successful English club in Europe
Money - earned more last season than Dortmund did and were the only club in the top ten earners in Europe ( we were 7th ) not in CL
Fan base - massive - 45 000 turned up in Thailand just to see them train - more than turned up to watch Chelsea actually play 

Suarez is a Liverpool player - no one can predict what will happen - he wanted to leave to play in the CL - if we qualify we give him what he wants.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry but "earned more than Dortmund" seriously clutching at straws now mate.


----------



## Tommo21 (Dec 15, 2013)

Suarez, most of his brain is from a piranha.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Depends how long they're out of it. 
When was the last time Liverpool won their domestic league?? 
No doubt Suarez is class,personally I'd have Aguero over him.
		
Click to expand...

Liverpool last won the league in 90 but again does that stop them being one of the biggest in  Europe ?


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 15, 2013)

Take a comfy seat here , I AGREE with Phil Liverpool are one of the biggest clubs in Europe even in the world ..ok they are currently not one of the best, but one of biggest id say yes , 


Their fan base is probably or was probably built on the success of years ago but thats just natrual  , same as the non local kiddies support Chelsea & UTD now...

and im a toffee


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 15, 2013)

anotherdouble said:



			But at least Spurs only conceded 5

Click to expand...

They didn't score any though!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			I'm sorry but "earned more than Dortmund" seriously clutching at straws now mate.
		
Click to expand...

Why is it ? Picked Dortmund out to show that even though they reached the CL final


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Take a comfy seat here , I AGREE with Phil Liverpool are one of the biggest clubs in Europe even in the world ..ok they are currently not one of the best, but one of biggest id say yes , 
There fan base is probably or was probably built on the success of years ago but thats just natrual  , same as the non local kiddies support Chelsea & UTD now...

and im a toffee 

Click to expand...

Someone who understands the clear difference between best and biggest

Man UTD are unfortunately the biggest in the UK but they aren't the best


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 15, 2013)

Liverpool are not one of the biggest clubs in Europe, end of


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			Liverpool are not one of the biggest clubs in Europe, end of
		
Click to expand...


And I disagree and they are one of the biggest in Europe - unless you can tell me why instead of just stating it


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 15, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Liverpool last won the league in 90 but again does that stop them being one of the biggest in  Europe ?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



View attachment 8434

Click to expand...


Actually it's not wrong - it's an opinion 

Unless you can tell me why Liverpool aren't one of the "biggest" in the Europe ( not the best )


----------



## Dodger (Dec 15, 2013)

Liverpool are *one* of the biggest clubs in Europe.

Anyone that thinks they are not need sectioned.


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 15, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And I disagree and they are one of the biggest in Europe - unless you can tell me why instead of just stating it
		
Click to expand...

Stadium/ Attendance
Performance over the last quarter of a century

so you tell me why you are.  Leeds and Blackburn have won the top flight since you lot last managed it


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 15, 2013)

Dodger said:



			Liverpool are *one* of the biggest clubs in Europe.

Anyone that thinks they are not need sectioned.
		
Click to expand...

Based on what criteria?


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 15, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			They didn't score any though!
		
Click to expand...

Will give you that one


----------



## chrisd (Dec 15, 2013)

Of course Liverpool are one of the bigger clubs. Hardly anyone in Europe won't know them, they get fantastic support, they have won the CL more recently than many other BIG clubs and their record is second to none. If they play in Europe I, for one, want them to win - far more than I would Man U!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 15, 2013)

Liverpool are one of the Biggest clubs when it comes to fan base & revenue,but surely this makes it even worse that they haven't won the league for so long & aren't regularly in the CL.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			Stadium/ Attendance
Performance over the last quarter of a century

so you tell me why you are.  Leeds and Blackburn have won the top flight since you lot last managed it 

Click to expand...

Won the CL in the quarter of a century plus another final plus multiple semis and quarters in that period 

Plus a UEFA cup in that period plus multiple FA Cups and league Cups and Super cups etc 

Stadium ? What about it - holds 44000 and is full every week - check out AC Milan's attendance week in week out.

Most successful UK club in Europe 

Massive fan base around Europe and the world 

Massive commercially around the world only beaten by Man Utd in this country 

And I have to ask why records must start 25 years ago ? Do the trophies before that not count ?


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 15, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Won the CL in the quarter of a century plus another final plus multiple semis and quarters in that period 

Plus a UEFA cup in that period plus multiple FA Cups and league Cups and Super cups etc 

Stadium ? What about it - holds 44000 and is full every week - check out AC Milan's attendance week in week out.

Most successful UK club in Europe 

Massive fan base around Europe and the world 

Massive commercially around the world only beaten by Man Utd in this country 

And I have to ask why records must start 25 years ago ? Do the trophies before that not count ?
		
Click to expand...

So tell me, does that history keep you warm at night?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Liverpool are one of the Biggest clubs when it comes to fan base & revenue,but surely this makes it even worse that they haven't won the league for so long & aren't regularly in the CL.
		
Click to expand...

That wasn't the question was it 

We know we haven't won the league for a while - but over the last ten years in the CL check out the success


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			So tell me, does that history keep you warm at night? 

Click to expand...


So tell me why we aren't one of the "biggest" in Europe 

And yes history is what builds a club


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 15, 2013)

Kind of depends on how you define 'one of' and 'biggest'.  And I'm sure a Liverpool fan will have a different definition than a Man U fan will, both to justify their opinion.  

Patently they are not one of the challengers for the major European competition at the moment, but they have lots of history. Not that Liverpool fans mention it much


----------



## Dodger (Dec 15, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			Based on what criteria?
		
Click to expand...

Where do I start?

History,support and fanbase,turnover,name,success,world renown for starters.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 15, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That wasn't the question was it 

We know we haven't won the league for a while - but over the last ten years in the CL check out the success
		
Click to expand...

Phil you really need to stop biting so easy :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2013)

http://www.rsssf.com/miscellaneous/torre-ec-best.html

http://www.clubworldrankings.com/uefa.htm


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 15, 2013)

Dodger said:



			Where do I start?

History,support and fanbase,turnover,name,success,world renown for starters.
		
Click to expand...

So because a club were historically big they are huge? Preston North End? Queens Park? So given their massive fan base why isn't a stadium built to accommodate them instead of tbh a fairly average EPL cowp


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			So because a club were historically big they are huge? Preston North End? Queens Park? So given their massive fan base why isn't a stadium built to accommodate them instead of tbh a fairly average EPL cowp
		
Click to expand...


Because we got bought out by a bunch of cowboys in 2007 who promised the earth and failed to deliver. We now have more sensible owners  but they don't have billions to just throw at a new stadium , they are going to redevelop Anfield 

Size of stadium doesn't equate to size of club


----------



## arnieboy (Dec 15, 2013)

Spurs is one of the biggest clubs in Europe.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2013)

http://www.givemesport.com/329635-top-10-most-valuable-clubs-in-the-world


----------



## arnieboy (Dec 15, 2013)

Spurs are probably 11th....


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 15, 2013)

arnieboy said:



			Spurs is one of the biggest clubs in N17.
		
Click to expand...

fixed


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2013)

arnieboy said:



			Spurs are probably 11th....
		
Click to expand...

:lol:


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 15, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



http://www.givemesport.com/329635-top-10-most-valuable-clubs-in-the-world

Click to expand...

Sucked right in their Phil, weren't you, valuable? yes.  To the shareholders and investors, be honest is appearing in that list more important than silverware? - don't respond, the answer is obvious.


----------



## Dodger (Dec 15, 2013)

stevie_r said:



*So because a club were historically big they are huge*? Preston North End? Queens Park? So given their massive fan base why isn't a stadium built to accommodate them instead of tbh a fairly average EPL cowp
		
Click to expand...

Who said that like?

No is the answer to that.

There are clubs that have been historically big but are not anywhere near big now like Forest.As for PNE , PNE were never big in Europe and never won the big cup but were big at home.Hell there was also a club in Scotland that were decently big as a European name but they are now deed and never won the big cup either but were a big club.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			Sucked right in their Phil, weren't you, valuable? yes.  To the shareholders and investors, be honest is appearing in that list more important than silverware? - don't respond, the answer is obvious.
		
Click to expand...

I,posted the list that included silverware when it came to most successful - we were 3rd behind 1. Madrid 2.AC Milan. - I'm guessing you ignored that list


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Dec 15, 2013)

Depends how many people are talking about when we say 'one of'. In my opinion, definitely one of the biggest 15 clubs in Europe. But at present, and for the past few years, not as big as:

1) United
2) Barca
3) Real
4) Bayern
5) PSG
6) Milan
7) Dortmund
8) Juve
9) Chelsea

That said, I'd lump them in the same bracket as:

Arsenal
City
Inter
Valencia
Porto
Ajax
Marseille
Celtic 
Napoli 

and probably a few others. 

Playing some properly good football but not been in CL for past few seasons and not won a 'big' pot since 05 (league or CL). Their popularity was built on (lots of) success 20+ years ago but no denying the history or level of support.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 15, 2013)

Good performance today by Liverpool against an inept Spurs side. Suarez did go down like a sack of spuds when caught in the chest but so would 99% of players in the PL. When he played football he was a class above today. Best striker in Europe in my opinion. I do think Liverpool will lose him at the end of season as money will talk even if Liverpool get into the CL and based on recent form I think that is a strong possibility


----------



## louise_a (Dec 15, 2013)

Wish I had stayed with Suarez this week as my Fantasy Footy Captain but I expected better from Spurs.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2013)

Why do you have PSG in there though ? And Dortmund - are you saying best or biggest ?


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 15, 2013)

Dodger said:



			Who said that like?

No is the answer to that.

There are clubs that have been historically big but are not anywhere near big now like Forest.As for PNE , PNE were never big in Europe and never won the big cup but were big at home.Hell there was also a club in Scotland that were decently big as a European name but they are now deed and never won the big cup either but were a big club.
		
Click to expand...

LOL, the big cup! Much easier to win back then, sellick didn't face anyone of note until the final, and why on earth did you feel the need to name a stand after them? and sing about them every game - nearly a half century after the event?

How many trebles in a row is this year? 

Celtic are currently garbage, you know it, everyone knows it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			LOL, the big cup! Much easier to win back then, sellick didn't face anyone of note until the final, and why on earth did you feel the need to name a stand after them? and sing about them every game - nearly a half century after the event?

How many trebles in a row is this year? 

Celtic are currently garbage, you know it, everyone knows it.
		
Click to expand...

Who do you support ?


----------



## Andy808 (Dec 15, 2013)

Slime said:



			But thousands I'd sooner have in any team I supported!

*Slime*.

World class?   
Without doubt!
		
Click to expand...

Until your team stumps up the cash to buy him then he's the best thing since sliced bread.:ears:

Studs in the chest would have been very painful and the fact the medical staff were on the pitch as long as they were should tell you it was a bad challenge that deserved the red card. 
Certainly seen bigger reactions from lesser challenges than that from plenty of other players that have had the player sent off.


----------



## Dodger (Dec 15, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			LOL, the big cup! Much easier to win back then, sellick didn't face anyone of note until the final, and why on earth did you feel the need to name a stand after them? and sing about them every game - nearly a half century after the event?

How many trebles in a row is this year? 

Celtic are currently garbage, you know it, everyone knows it.
		
Click to expand...


I'll put away my rod that I borrowed off you.


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 15, 2013)

Dodger said:



			I'll put away my rod that I borrowed off you.
		
Click to expand...

We are coming!

Not too long to wait Dodger, season and a half and football will be back.  Anyone saying they don't miss the OF derby is lying 


edited - I'm a dobber


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Dec 15, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why do you have PSG in there though ? And Dortmund - are you saying best or biggest ?
		
Click to expand...

PSG dominating their own league and biggest team in France at the moment. A club on the up with loads of money being pumped in and an increasing fan based based on current performances.

Dortmund champions league runners up and runners up in arguably the league with the best quality in the world at the moment. Won that league in 2012 and again selling out the stadium week after week. Not all about current success but when talking about the big clubs of the moment would take successes in the last couple of years over most things. The club as a brand is also massively on the up value wise : http://uk.finance.yahoo.com/echarts...n;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=off;source=undefined;


----------



## Dodger (Dec 15, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			We are coming!

Not too long to wait Dodger, season and a half and football will be back.  Anyone saying they don't miss the OF derby is lying 


edited - I'm a dobber
		
Click to expand...

Nothing would fill my heart with more joy than stuffing the new club in the cup this season.Here's hoping the draw gives us that game,be like a bye for us.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 15, 2013)

Suarez is an awesome footballer but his behaviour can be appalling. I wouldn't swap Aguero for him - no way no how.

Thought the challenge was worthy of a red - in slow mo it struck me the final twist of the ankle to expose studs was a bit of afters.

Any England defender in the current crop doesn't stand much of a chance against him in Brazil!


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Dec 15, 2013)

AmandaJR said:



			Any England defender in the current crop doesn't stand much of a chance against him in Brazil!
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. That said, we'd struggle against most at the moment ...


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 15, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			Based on what criteria?
		
Click to expand...

Earnings


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 15, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Phil you really need to stop biting so easy :thup:
		
Click to expand...


And I thought you all did it just to get the page count up. :cheers:


----------



## Andy808 (Dec 15, 2013)

Interesting reading the top ten clubs when talking about value, revenue etc. 
Seeing it in black and white that the Roman is looking to sponsor the Chavs to avoid the FFP restrictions when UEFA have said this would not be allowed. Surly if this permitted it makes the FFP a farce if the rich owners just pump money in through the side door.


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 15, 2013)

Old Skier said:



			Earnings
		
Click to expand...

And that opinion pretty much sums up modern football sadly, and no, I doubt that makes LFC a huge club


----------



## Imurg (Dec 15, 2013)

AmandaJR said:



			Any England defender in the current crop doesn't stand much of a chance against him in Brazil!
		
Click to expand...

We'll just have to get someone to crock him during the last game of the Season....


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 15, 2013)

Imurg said:



			We'll just have to get someone to crock him during the last game of the Season....
		
Click to expand...

I'm really hoping someone halves him in April, broken femur will do


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			PSG dominating their own league and biggest team in France at the moment. A club on the up with loads of money being pumped in and an increasing fan based based on current performances.

Dortmund champions league runners up and runners up in arguably the league with the best quality in the world at the moment. Won that league in 2012 and again selling out the stadium week after week. Not all about current success but when talking about the big clubs of the moment would take successes in the last couple of years over most things. The club as a brand is also massively on the up value wise : http://uk.finance.yahoo.com/echarts...n;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=off;source=undefined;

Click to expand...

So PSG its all about the money 

And Dortmund are one of the best - yes but biggest is a bit different


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 15, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			And that opinion pretty much sums up modern football sadly, and no, I doubt that makes LFC a huge club
		
Click to expand...

Yep, the mighty Wrexham are rolling in it


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			I'm really hoping someone halves him in April, broken femur will do 

Click to expand...




Sorry but i dont think its on wanting someone injured like that regardless of who they are


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2013)

For those that think football began with the premiership, no theyre not a big club, for those of you who remember that football did exist before hand then of course they are a big club, despite their lack of recent success


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 15, 2013)

Can we keep the thread on track, its slipping to a north of the border slanging match

can we put our tartan handbags away gents


----------



## freddielong (Dec 15, 2013)

its the old great footballer vile human being conundrum I personally cannot wait till he is playing in all white for Madrid and the only time I have to see him is Champions league or when he has committed some other unsavoury unsporting act


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2013)

Vile human being ? 

Bit strong isn't it - made a few mistakes but he hasn't been the only person


----------



## evahakool (Dec 15, 2013)

Utter disgrace - no, you can't expect to put in a high challenge like that and not get sent off,didn't think Suarez made to much of the challenge ,unlike some incidents in the past, he is without doubt one of the best players in world football but also the most despicable .

Liverpool impressed me today and where a class above Spurs,great credit must go to Brendon Rodgers always gets his teams to play a style that's entertaining and worth watching.

As a Spurs fan I think we have the best squad of players for a very long time,some strange team selections sometimes by AVB,also the style of play is a bit slow at times, but he's a young manager and hopefully he will come good.

No doubt Liverpool are one of the biggest teams in Europe , but in footballing terms they have just been a average epl team in recent years .

My brother-in-law is a ardent Liverpool fan and Iam not looking forward to getting a call from him 

Well done Liverpool ,still think we will finish higher in the table though


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 15, 2013)

Thread tidied up and some posts removed

back on track gents please


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 15, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Thread tidied up and some posts removed

back on track gents please
		
Click to expand...

OK, Suarez gifted but flawed, liverpool pony


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			OK, Suarez gifted but flawed, liverpool pony 

Click to expand...

Now I know you're a Rangers fan I'll know not to take you seriously when it comes to football 

Most geniuses in sport have flaws - in fact all human beings have flaws


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 15, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Now I know you're a Rangers fan I'll know not to take you seriously when it comes to football 

Most geniuses in sport have flaws - in fact all human beings have flaws
		
Click to expand...

MWAH


----------



## freddielong (Dec 15, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Vile human being ? 

Bit strong isn't it - made a few mistakes but he hasn't been the only person
		
Click to expand...

No I don't believe it is - It is only this season where his football has caught up with his cheating


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2013)

freddielong said:



			No I don't believe it is - It is only this season where his football has caught up with his cheating
		
Click to expand...

Cheating ? Or just doing what pretty much all other footballers do - with some being worse in fact

And why vile ? 

And his football has been world class for many seasons even before he arrived at Liverpool


----------



## Imurg (Dec 15, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Now I know you're a Rangers fan I'll know not to take you seriously when it comes to football 

Most geniuses in sport have flaws - in fact all human beings have flaws
		
Click to expand...

Agreed
But most don't have Cannibalistic tendencies â€¦.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Agreed
But most don't have Cannibalistic tendencies â€¦.

Click to expand...

But some have worse 

Yep what he did was wrong - no defence for it - it's a stupid act behind belief and there is no excuse for it but vile human being ? He is actually reported to be a nice bloke away from the game who has done a lot for charity and homeless people in his home country.

People do stupid things which you can't excuse and they get punished for that


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 15, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But some have worse 

Yep what he did was wrong - no defence for it - it's a stupid act behind belief and there is no excuse for it but vile human being ? He is actually reported to be a nice bloke away from the game who has done a lot for charity and homeless people in his home country.

People do stupid things which you can't excuse and they get punished for that
		
Click to expand...

Apparently Myra Hyndly had some decent traits.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 15, 2013)

What's worse than being a Cannibal...?????


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			Apparently Myra Hyndly had some decent traits.
		
Click to expand...

Yes but also murdered people

Slightly different don't you think.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2013)

Imurg said:



			What's worse than being a Cannibal...?????
		
Click to expand...


Sorry but he isn't a cannibal


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 15, 2013)

Phil, can you not appreciate when you are well and truly on the hook?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			Phil, can you not appreciate when you are well and truly on the hook? 

Click to expand...

You keep replying though


----------



## evahakool (Dec 15, 2013)

Oh s..t it's started just got a photo from him, him and his wife big beaming smiles in their Liverpool tops holding up five fingers,think I will cancell there Xmas invite.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 15, 2013)

Anyone who thinks Liverpool isn't a big club is deluding themselves. They might not be in a successful period, but those of us over 35 remember another massive club or 2 that had a good few years away from the big comps. 

Travel round the world and you see who's football tops are more popular. I was in Havana 10 years ago and the only football tops I saw were Liverpool and Man U. Go anywhere in Asia or America and it's Liverpool and Man U.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 15, 2013)

Slime said:



			But thousands I'd sooner have in any team I supported!

*Slime*.

World class?   
Without doubt!
		
Click to expand...

Like Cantona - so you would rather have the fella kicking people in the chest then? Each to their own, I supppose.


----------



## Andy808 (Dec 15, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Like Cantona - so you would rather have the fella kicking people in the chest then? Each to their own, I supppose.
		
Click to expand...

But that's different as he was a scum player so it doesn't count!:rofl::rofl:

Do you not know anything about the double standards scum fans live by?


----------



## tyke (Dec 15, 2013)

Liverpool aren't a big club they are a massive club. Renowned throughout the world, passionate fans, great history and a full trophy cabinet.
But Suarez, although a great player, is not the kind of person I would want my grandchildren to look up to


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 15, 2013)

tyke said:



			Liverpool aren't a big club they are a massive club. Renowned throughout the world, passionate fans, great history and a full trophy cabinet.
But Suarez, although a great player, is not the kind of person I would want my grandchildren to look up to
		
Click to expand...

I agree with every word of that.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 15, 2013)

Getting back to the OP..
I think, regardless of how good a player he his, it's only a matter of time before a red mist descends and he does something else stupid, he just seems to have that kind of personality.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 15, 2013)

Has anyone heard from Medwayjon??  

Suarez is a world class player and his desire,effort,work rate is sublime.

Considering he's a dirty horrible cheating so and so he's never had a red card at Liverpool!

2 goals and 3 assists today.

Well in Luis lad!


----------



## Slime (Dec 16, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Already at one of Europes biggies
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:



Liverpoolphil said:



			Now I know you're a Rangers fan I'll know not to take you seriously when it comes to football 

Most geniuses in sport have flaws - in fact *all human beings have flaws*

Click to expand...

Your straw clutching is really quite amusing. I am flawed, but I don't bite people!



Liverbirdie said:



			Like Cantona - so you would rather have the fella kicking people in the chest then? Each to their own, I supppose.
		
Click to expand...

A - I never said I'd sooner have Cantona.
B - Cantona, to my knowledge, was not a cannibalistic racist .................. correct me if I'm wrong.



Andy808 said:



			But that's different as he was *a scum player* so it doesn't count!:rofl::rofl:

Do you not know anything about the double standards *scum fans* live by?
		
Click to expand...

*Andy808*, you're making yourself look ignorant again ........................ very ignorant.

*Slime*.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 16, 2013)

Slime said:



			:rofl:



Your straw clutching is really quite amusing. I am flawed, but I don't bite people!



A - I never said I'd sooner have Cantona.
B - Cantona, to my knowledge, was not a cannibalistic racist .................. correct me if I'm wrong.



*Andy808*, you're making yourself look ignorant again ........................ very ignorant.

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

There is no clutching at straws - everyone has flaw in their character and Suarez is no different - he has done stupid things. 

It appears the stupid he did In this instance that enabled you to call him a disgrace was dare to go down when someone when studs high into his chest - ban him now.

I'm surprised you didn't start a thread when the Norwich lad left stud marks on his knee - another disgraceful act from Suarez 

I would suggest that you read up the definition of a cannibal - if biting someone makes someone a cannibal then they need to adjust the definition in the dictionary 

And Suarez wasn't deemed to be a racist - read the FA report where they stated that Suarez isn't a racist.

He was deemed to use a racist slur which is a common saying in his home country - the same saying that Evra's teammates called him in the past. They also refused to take cultural differences into account and took Evra's word ( despite his story changing three times - something else the FA acknowledged ) over Suarez - there was also no other witnesses to the incident so the FA couldn't find him guilty beyond all reasonable doubt but on probability - wouldn't have stood up in a court of law. There is so many inconsistencies to the Suarez case but it appears you wouldn't understand them.


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 16, 2013)

Suarez would be snapped up by any top class side be it Premiershipor or abroad and the fans would forget his past misconducts and welcome him withopen arms. Footie supporters always hate the player they canâ€™t have.


----------



## Birchy (Dec 16, 2013)

Suarez is top class simple as. Might not be a nice person but what footballer is? 95% of them are ***** anyway so its not exactly something new.

Bale went for Â£100 million was it? If I was Liverpool I would want that just to open the talks. I think he will help them into CL though and they could step up as contenders again in next few seasons so maybe he will stay on the back of that.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 16, 2013)

Or this post was an attempt by a Man U fan to deflect from the result of the season.........maybe deflect from their lowly league position........obsessed by Liverpool - not much. Big smile on my face though.


----------



## One Planer (Dec 16, 2013)

Slime said:



			Discuss .

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

After skimming through the last 3 pages rolleyes, I'd like to bring the thread back on topic.

Personally, I think the Spurs lad left his foot in. At the time, I thought it was an attempt to win the ball, but after watching it back, it's clear to me he left his foot in. If he'd have kept his foot moving in the original direction he wouldn't have made contact with Suarez. On reply, you can clearly see his foot follows Suarez until it makes contact.

Referee got it right IMO.

My opinion on Suarez is irrelvent. Personally I don't like him, but as a footballer you have to give credit where it's due. He's currently one of the best in Eurpoe, if not the world.


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 16, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Has anyone heard from Medwayjon??  

Suarez is a world class player and his desire,effort,work rate is sublime.

Considering he's a dirty horrible cheating so and so he's never had a red card at Liverpool!

2 goals and 3 assists today.

Well in Luis lad!
		
Click to expand...

But he was banned for being a racist and biting a fellow player... but yeah no red cards eh.


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 16, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Has anyone heard from Medwayjon??  

Suarez is a world class player and his desire,effort,work rate is sublime.

Considering he's a dirty horrible cheating so and so he's never had a red card at Liverpool!

2 goals and 3 assists today.

Well in Luis lad!
		
Click to expand...




guest100718 said:



			But he was banned for being a racist and biting a fellow player... but yeah no red cards eh.
		
Click to expand...


Who ? Medwayjohn ? il bet it was Brendy or Chris that banned him .. coulda been Phil tho ..


----------



## adam6177 (Dec 16, 2013)

Today is a very nice day to be a Liverpool fan..... I LOVE reading all the bitter jibes and desperate attempts to get at us and Suarez.  Means we're doing something right.  Roll on the rest of the season!


----------



## Slime (Dec 16, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			There is no clutching at straws - everyone has flaw in their character and Suarez is no different - he has done stupid things. 

It appears the stupid he did In this instance *that enabled you to call him a disgrace* was dare to go down when someone when studs high into his chest - ban him now.

I'm surprised you didn't start a thread when the Norwich lad left stud marks on his knee - another disgraceful act from Suarez 

I would suggest that you read up the definition of a cannibal - if biting someone makes someone a cannibal then they need to adjust the definition in the dictionary 

And Suarez wasn't deemed to be a racist - read the FA report where they stated that Suarez isn't a racist.

*He was deemed to use a racist slur which is a common saying in his home country - the same saying that Evra's teammates called him in the past. They also refused to take cultural differences into account and took Evra's word ( despite his story changing three times - something else the FA acknowledged ) over Suarez - there was also no other witnesses to the incident so the FA couldn't find him guilty beyond all reasonable doubt but on probability - wouldn't have stood up in a court of law.* *There is so many inconsistencies to the Suarez case but it appears you wouldn't understand them.*

Click to expand...

I didn't call him a disgrace! If you look at my original post you will see that I merely asked the question ........................... hence the question mark after the word 'disgrace'. I was merely trying to garner peoples' opinions of him.
I'm sorry, I didn't realise that Suarez was the victim, my mistake .



Liverbirdie said:



			Or this post was an attempt by a Man U fan to deflect from *the result of the season*.........maybe deflect from their lowly league position........*obsessed by Liverpool* - not much. Big smile on my face though.
		
Click to expand...

Result of the season? Don't make me laugh, it wasn't even the result of the weekend!
Obsessed by L'pool ..................... I don't think so.

*Slime*.


----------



## adam6177 (Dec 16, 2013)

Just out of interest, who do you support slime?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 16, 2013)

guest100718 said:



			But he was banned for being a racist and biting a fellow player... but yeah no red cards eh.
		
Click to expand...

He wasn't banned for being a racist


----------



## One Planer (Dec 16, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He wasn't banned for being a racist
		
Click to expand...

He was with the whole Evra episode..... Wasn't he?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 16, 2013)

adam6177 said:



			Just out of interest, who do you support slime?
		
Click to expand...

 He's a worried Man U fan from Surrey.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 16, 2013)

Gareth said:



			After skimming through the last 3 pages rolleyes, I'd like to bring the thread back on topic.

Personally, I think the Spurs lad left his foot in. At the time, I thought it was an attempt to win the ball, but after watching it back, it's clear to me he left his foot in. If he'd have kept his foot moving in the original direction he wouldn't have made contact with Suarez. On reply, you can clearly see his foot follows Suarez until it makes contact.

Referee got it right IMO.

My opinion on Suarez is irrelvent. Personally I don't like him, but as a footballer you have to give credit where it's due. He's currently one of the best in Eurpoe, if not the world.
		
Click to expand...

As a Man Utd supporter,probably the most honest post,and I totally agree
with your take on what happened at the weekend and Suarez.


----------



## One Planer (Dec 16, 2013)

pokerjoke said:



			As a Man Utd supporter,probably the most honest post,and I totally agree
with your take on what happened at the weekend and Suarez.
		
Click to expand...

Honsty is always the best policy, and being a Stoke fan, I obviously know nothing about football 

As a footballer, I rate him highly, right up there with Ronaldo, Cavani, Messi et'al' for sure.

As a person, on a sliding scale (... Out of 10) he's comes across pretty low, probably a 3 with John Terry and Robbie Savage :rofl:


----------



## Slime (Dec 16, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			He's a worried Man U fan from Surrey.
		
Click to expand...

Wrong. Have another go.
Oh, and just because I live in Surrey doesn't mean I was born there!

*Slime*.

P.S. I will warn you, I can be VERY pedantic .


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 16, 2013)

pokerjoke said:



			As a Man Utd supporter,probably the most honest post,and I totally agree
with your take on what happened at the weekend and Suarez.
		
Click to expand...

 It's nice to see someone who doesn't let passion, blur the obvious. :thup:


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Dec 16, 2013)

Imurg said:



			What's worse than being a Cannibal...?????
		
Click to expand...

Being a Hearts supporter.


As someone with very little interest in English football except MoTD2, anyone who thinks Liverpool isn't a major European club is either from Manchester or thinks football started in 1991.By any gauge you desire, from trophies/money/prestige/support/history you cannot deny they're pretty significant in the grand scheme of things.

I've never really taken to them as a club, they come across as pretty similiar to Celtc up here...always the victim, it's never their fault, with the one exception that is hillsborough.I mention this only because of the simply magnificent dedication last night at SPOTY.As someone who's been going to football matches since I was a nipper I can recall being in situations that scared the living daylights out of me.The 96 will never walk alone, they're in the heart and soul of everyone who goes to a game at the weekend.

Oh, Suarez.Simply unplayable but lives in his ivory tower like they all do.Self entitled and spoilt, like all EPL stars.


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 16, 2013)

15 pages eh, Would the thread have even started if Liverpool had lost yesterday?


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 16, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			15 pages eh, Would the thread have even started if Liverpool had lost yesterday?
		
Click to expand...

I don't know mate, but I suspect well have plenty of chances to find out after the January window closes. 

Kommandant Rosler has got money burning a hole in Whelan's pocket!!


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 16, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He wasn't banned for being a racist
		
Click to expand...

8 game ban for racially abusing Patrice Evra...! 

10 game ban for biting Ivanovic...


----------



## CMAC (Dec 16, 2013)

Qwerty said:



*15 pages eh*, Would the thread have even started if Liverpool had lost yesterday?
		
Click to expand...

only 5 for me, change yer settings


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 16, 2013)

guest100718 said:



			8 game ban for racially abusing Patrice Evra...! 

10 game ban for biting Ivanovic...
		
Click to expand...


Please read the report into the findings of the case in regards Evra

Yes he was rightly found guilty of biting Ivanovic - there is no excuse or defence for what he did - it was wrong and he was rightly punished 

The Evra incident nothing was proved beyond doubt and the commission couldn't prove his meaning or intent behind the use of a word which is socially accepted in his culture and country - a word which Nani also called Evra on Twitter at one stage.


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 16, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Please read the report into the findings of the case in regards Evra

Yes he was rightly found guilty of biting Ivanovic - there is no excuse or defence for what he did - it was wrong and he was rightly punished 

The Evra incident nothing was proved beyond doubt and the commission couldn't prove his meaning or intent behind the use of a word which is socially accepted in his culture and country - a word which Nani also called Evra on Twitter at one stage.
		
Click to expand...

Mate you stick up for him all you like.

He is still a despicable person.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 16, 2013)

guest100718 said:



			Mate you stick up for him all you like.

He is still a despicable person.
		
Click to expand...


I'm not sticking up for him - he has done done very poor things that are inexcusable 

I'm just giving you the facts to ensure you don't post false accusations


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 16, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm not sticking up for him - he has done done very poor things that are inexcusable 

I'm just giving you the facts to ensure you don't post false accusations
		
Click to expand...

False? Wasnt he banned for racially abusing Patrice Evra then? I must have got him confused with someone else.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 16, 2013)

guest100718 said:



			False? Wasnt he banned for racially abusing Patrice Evra then? I must have got him confused with someone else.
		
Click to expand...

Please read the findings of the commission and then you will find out exactly what he was banned for 

He was banned for possibly using a racial term - nothing was proved beyond reasonable doubt the meaning or context on which it was meant.


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 16, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He was banned for possibly using a racial term - nothing was proved beyond reasonable doubt the meaning or context on which it was meant.
		
Click to expand...

Really? i genuinely did not know that , Pool are fair slack if they let him be banned on them grounds...

i dont know the ins and outs of it just commenting im surprised at that ..


----------



## One Planer (Dec 16, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Please read the findings of the commission and then you will find out exactly what he was banned for 

He was banned for possibly using a racial term - nothing was proved beyond reasonable doubt the meaning or context on which it was meant.
		
Click to expand...

If I may interject.

He admitted using a term of his native tounge, when translated, it was deemed a 'racial slur', that's why he was banned.

Something lost in translation, perhaps, either way, he got banned for using a term he admitted to.





Oh, and can we get it back on track RE: the tackle as per the OP :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 16, 2013)

Gareth said:



			If I may interject.

He admitted using a term of his native tounge, when translated, it was deemed a 'racial slur', that's why he was banned.

Something lost in translation, perhaps, either way, he got banned for using a term he admitted to.





Oh, and can we get it back on track RE: the tackle as per the OP :thup:
		
Click to expand...

No problems :thup:

The tackle was awful and red card was fully deserved


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 16, 2013)

Gareth said:



			If I may interject.

He admitted using a term of his native tounge, when translated, it was deemed a 'racial slur', that's why he was banned.

Something lost in translation, perhaps, either way, he got banned for using a term he admitted to.





Oh, and can we get it back on track RE: the tackle as per the OP :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Its not like anything said is really off topic though.


----------



## One Planer (Dec 16, 2013)

guest100718 said:



			Its not like anything said is really off topic though.
		
Click to expand...

If you look back on page 1, I forget who, but someone says "What's he done now", to which Slime references the tackle and how he went down "Rather dramatically".

That, I assume, was the whole point of the post.

Apologies to Slime if I have it wrong :lol:


----------



## Imurg (Dec 16, 2013)

Blimey, reduced to being "someone" - I thought you were a mate Gaz....:ears:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 16, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			No problems :thup:

The tackle was awful and red card was fully deserved
		
Click to expand...

To be honest - the only tv shots I've seen of the 'boot up' incident do not actually show that Paulinho caught Suarez at all.  From the angle I have seen on TV it looked like the boot *was *going to be fair and square on his chest but I actually think that in the end the connection may have been more slight and of glancing nature.  Watch Suarez and see if you spot a change in his momentum or upper body direction that would have resulted from a solid connection.  Nope - Suarez span forward after the connection and did the 'twirly' bit. So though the evidence is that there was some connection of boot to chest I don't think it was that much.  

However Paulinho's attempt to get the ball was clearly violent and out of control in nature and had a risk of injury to Suarez.  So on these grounds, and despite Suarez making the most of it - it was a RED.

And Suarez is great to watch in attack - and I think Liverpool are a 'great' club.


----------



## Slime (Dec 16, 2013)

Gareth said:



			If you look back on page 1, I forget who, but someone says "What's he done now", to which Slime references the tackle and how he went down "Rather dramatically".

*That, I assume, was the whole point of the post.

Apologies to Slime if I have it wrong *:lol:
		
Click to expand...

No apologies required *Gareth*.
I was merely trying to find out what the forummers think of Suarez.
In my opinion he is an astonishingly talented footballer who lets himself down very badly by the way he behaves on the pitch.
The OP made no reference to his biting/racism/diving, for which he is very well known, for which, in my opinion, makes him one of the most unpalatable footballers on the planet.

*Slime*.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 16, 2013)

Slime said:



			The OP made no reference to his biting/racism/diving, for which he is very well known, for which, in my opinion, makes him one of the most unpalatable footballers on the planet.

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Everyone has their own opinion on the matter I suppose. In my opinion, Wayne Rooney fits nicely into that category as well. A man from whom no pensioner is safe and no contract is worth honouring...


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 16, 2013)

No one is worse than ashly Cole, and I include john Terry in that statement.


----------



## Slime (Dec 16, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Everyone has their own opinion on the matter I suppose. In my opinion, Wayne Rooney fits nicely into that category as well. A man from whom no pensioner is safe and no contract is worth honouring...
		
Click to expand...

Rooney is hardly a perfect role model, of that there is no doubt, however, greed and sleeping with a prostitute is hardly comparable to a racist man biter! 

*Slime*.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 16, 2013)

Slime said:



			Rooney is hardly a perfect role model, of that there is no doubt, however, greed and sleeping with a prostitute is hardly comparable to a racist man biter! 

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...


It appears you also need to read the commissions findings - they found Suarez to be "NOT RACIST"


----------



## Slime (Dec 16, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It appears you also need to read the commissions findings - they found Suarez to be "NOT RACIST"
		
Click to expand...

And he was banned for what exactly? 
Oh yeah, for using a racist slur .


*Slime*.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 16, 2013)

Slime said:



			Rooney is hardly a perfect role model, of that there is no doubt, however, greed and sleeping with a prostitute is hardly comparable to a racist man biter! 

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

I'd argue that repeatedly cheating on your pregnant wife with a prostitute is at least as bad as biting someone on the field of play. But that's just my morals.


----------



## Slime (Dec 16, 2013)

Slime said:



			Rooney is hardly a perfect role model, of that there is no doubt, however, greed and sleeping with a prostitute is hardly comparable to a *non-racist man biter who uses racist slurs*! 

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Have I fixed that for you *Liverpoolphil**?* 

*Slime*.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 16, 2013)

Slime said:



			And he was banned for what exactly? 
Oh yeah, for using a racist slur .


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Again that doesn't make someone a racist - he used a commonly used phrase in his own country which isn't classed as racist - cultural differences


----------



## Slime (Dec 16, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I'd argue that repeatedly cheating on your pregnant wife with a prostitute is at least as bad as biting someone on the field of play. But that's just my morals.
		
Click to expand...

Both cowardly actions, of that there's no doubt .............................. however .......................... one is an immoral act and the other is assault and battery, which I believe is a criminal offence!

*Slime*.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 16, 2013)

Slime said:



			Both cowardly actions, of that there's no doubt .............................. however .......................... one is an immoral act and the other is assault and battery, which I believe is a criminal offence!

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

And if he was married to my wife, the first would result in the second....


----------



## Birchy (Dec 16, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I'd argue that repeatedly cheating on your pregnant wife with a prostitute is at least as bad as biting someone on the field of play. But that's just my morals.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely. Have you seen the prostitute? He should be ashamed. :rofl:


----------



## Slime (Dec 16, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			And if he was married to my wife, the first would result in the second....
		
Click to expand...

And if he was married to your wife that would make her guilty of bigamy, also a criminal offence! 

*Slime*.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 16, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Definitely. Have you seen the prostitute? He should be ashamed. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Which one mate? Wasn't one of the "more expensive" ones from round your neck of the woods?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 16, 2013)

Slime said:



			Both cowardly actions, of that there's no doubt .............................. however .......................... one is an immoral act and the other is assault and battery, which I believe is a criminal offence!

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...


Yet he wasn't charged by police ? 

Same with multiple incidents of violence on the football pitch including punches and elbows


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 16, 2013)

Slime said:



			And if he was married to your wife that would make her guilty of bigamy, also a criminal offence! 

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

I'd let it slide for a percentage of his wage..


----------



## Cheifi0 (Dec 16, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			To be honest - the only tv shots I've seen of the 'boot up' incident do not actually show that Paulinho caught Suarez at all.  From the angle I have seen on TV it looked like the boot *was *going to be fair and square on his chest but I actually think that in the end the connection may have been more slight and of glancing nature.  Watch Suarez and see if you spot a change in his momentum or upper body direction that would have resulted from a solid connection.  Nope - Suarez span forward after the connection and did the 'twirly' bit. So though the evidence is that there was some connection of boot to chest I don't think it was that much.  

However Paulinho's attempt to get the ball was clearly violent and out of control in nature and had a risk of injury to Suarez.  So on these grounds, and despite Suarez making the most of it - it was a RED.

And Suarez is great to watch in attack - and I think Liverpool are a 'great' club.
		
Click to expand...

I agree the force of the contact looked pretty weak and he certainly made the most of it but he isn't alone in that trait and is by far not the worst.  However saying that it was a violent tackle is a bit harsh,  reckless and clumsy in my book.  When I first saw it I thought that he would get a yellow.  Challenges like that are always hard to judge and look way worse once the other player has just nicked the ball away.


----------



## Birchy (Dec 16, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Which one mate? Wasn't one of the "more expensive" ones from round your neck of the woods? 

Click to expand...

I was initially on about the first one, the "auld slapper" 

The one from Bolton was a bit of alreet, believe it or not. I know it goes against the grain a bit :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 16, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I was initially on about the first one, the "auld slapper" 

The one from Bolton was a bit of alreet, believe it or not. I know it goes against the grain a bit :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

From my regular trips into Bolton, I would reckon that she must have been born somewhere else.. Wigan maybe... She just had her morals twisted by living too close to Winter Hill.. It's them masts you know...


----------



## Slime (Dec 16, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I'd let it slide for a percentage of his wage..

Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:Top retort *bluewolf*, I'm glad to see that your sense of humour is still alive ................... unlike some .



Liverpoolphil said:



*Yet he wasn't charged by police ? *
*Same with multiple incidents of violence on the football pitch including punches and elbows*

Click to expand...

Does that make it acceoptable then?
Oh, and I'd sooner be kicked, punched or elbowed rather than being bitten ....................... wouldn't you?

*Slime*.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 16, 2013)

Slime said:



			:rofl::rofl::rofl:Top retort *bluewolf*, I'm glad to see that your sense of humour is still alive ................... unlike some .



Does that make it acceoptable then?
Oh, and I'd sooner be kicked, punched or elbowed rather than being bitten ....................... wouldn't you?

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

No one has said it was acceptable and he was rightly punished 

I wouldn't want to be punched kicked elbowed or bitten - all equally bad things to do and all should punished.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 16, 2013)

I can't believe the racist/biting incidents are still being discussed after he's served his punishment.

On this seasons display his actions have been impeccable for me, Pauliniho's tackle was high, late, studs showing and wreck less according to today's interpretation so was a red card.

He's a fantastic footballer and  I'm certain every club in the world would have him.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 16, 2013)

I wouldn't call Suarez a Racist & he's certainly not a canibal. Obviously he likes the odd dive,but not quite as much as Ashley Young.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 16, 2013)

Slime said:



			Gone down in a twirly, spinny, leapy around type motion with a shattered sternum and multiple broken ribs to get Paulinho sent off!
He was so badly hurt that he actually limped off for treatment before coming back on as if nothing had happened to score his second goal.
Apart from that, not much.

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

I've only read this thread up to this post, can't be arsed reading any further.

Are you seriously trying to say that Paulinho's 'tackle' didn't deserve a red card?


----------



## Slime (Dec 16, 2013)

drive4show said:



			I've only read this thread up to this post, can't be arsed reading any further.
Are you seriously trying to say that Paulinho's 'tackle' didn't deserve a red card?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not saying that at all.

*Slime*.


----------



## rosecott (Dec 16, 2013)

Slime said:



			I'm not saying that at all.

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Is there anyone out there that *does* know what Slime is saying?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 16, 2013)

Pretty obvious from the title of the thread that Slime got what he wanted. 
Just a bitter Utd fan IMO.


----------



## Andy808 (Dec 16, 2013)

drive4show said:



			I've only read this thread up to this post, can't be arsed reading any further.

Are you seriously trying to say that Paulinho's 'tackle' didn't deserve a red card?
		
Click to expand...

No he's saying that he detests Suarez with such a passion it overrides anything anyone else can say about the man.

Also your not allowed to use any other name for a club than the one they have or he gets a bit teasey about that too.:rofl:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 16, 2013)

Slime said:



			I'm not saying that at all.

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

So why "Suarez........utter disgrace"?????


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 16, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			So why "Suarez........utter disgrace"?????
		
Click to expand...

Because he is.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 16, 2013)

guest100718 said:



			Because he is.
		
Click to expand...



A very fair reasoning that.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 16, 2013)

guest100718 said:



			Because he is.
		
Click to expand...

I'd expect a better reply from my 6yr old :ears:


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 16, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			I'd expect a better reply from my 6yr old :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Well I am sure it's all in the thread but to recap...

He's served a total ban of 17 matches for biting.
He's was banned for 8 matches for racially abusing Patrice Evra.

He is also a cheat.

You are free to make your own mind up, but in my book that makes him a disgrace.


----------



## Slime (Dec 16, 2013)

rosecott said:



*Is there anyone out there that does know what Slime is saying?*

Click to expand...

Read the opening post, it's not difficult.  The clue is in the QUESTION.



Pin-seeker said:



			Pretty obvious from the title of the thread that Slime got what he wanted. 
*Just a bitter Utd fan IMO.*

Click to expand...

Wrong again, bad luck *Pin-seeker*.
Why do people try to make such a big deal out of one simple QUESTION?



Pin-seeker said:



			So why *"Suarez........utter disgrace"*?????
		
Click to expand...

And *Pin-seeker* gets it wrong YET AGAIN!
It's not *"Suarez........utter disgrace" .......................... *it's *"Suarez........utter disgrace?"
*The first quotation is a statement, the second quotation is a question!
I didn't make the statement, I merely asked the question. 

*Slime*.


----------



## adam6177 (Dec 16, 2013)

*sniff sniff* smells like jealousy.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 16, 2013)

guest100718 said:



			Well I am sure it's all in the thread but to recap...

He's served a total ban of 17 matches for biting.
He's was banned for 8 matches for racially abusing Patrice Evra.

He is also a cheat.

You are free to make your own mind up, but in my book that makes him a disgrace.
		
Click to expand...

Fair do's but his ban for biting was actually 10 games not 17.

Considering he bit somebody on the arm nobody has actually seen any evidence of the wound.

With regards to cheating, every single modern footballer is prepared to cheat and unfortunately it's the sign of the times, though I don't condone it.

Personally, I'll give any player a chance after they've served their punishment.

Love him or loathe him he's bloody fantastic!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 16, 2013)

guest100718 said:



			Well I am sure it's all in the thread but to recap...

He's served a total ban of 17 matches for biting.
He's was banned for 8 matches for racially abusing Patrice Evra.

He is also a cheat.

You are free to make your own mind up, but in my book that makes him a disgrace.
		
Click to expand...

When I first read the title I thought Suarez must have done something wrong in the spurs game. But it turns out it's just old news getting dragged up for some reason. 
Probably because of the amazing form he's in at the moment.
Getting bored now tbh. Enjoy:smirk:


----------



## Andy808 (Dec 16, 2013)

guest100718 said:



			Well I am sure it's all in the thread but to recap...

*He's served a total ban of 17 matches for biting*.
He's was banned for 8 matches for racially abusing Patrice Evra.

He is also a cheat.

You are free to make your own mind up, but in my book that makes him a disgrace.
		
Click to expand...

With those teeth are you surprised.:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 16, 2013)

Slime said:



			Read the opening post, it's not difficult.  The clue is in the QUESTION.



Wrong again, bad luck *Pin-seeker*.
Why do people try to make such a big deal out of one simple QUESTION?



And *Pin-seeker* gets it wrong YET AGAIN!
It's not *"Suarez........utter disgrace" .......................... *it's *"Suarez........utter disgrace?"
*The first quotation is a statement, the second quotation is a question!
I didn't make the statement, I merely asked the question. 

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Well Done,I'm sure your teacher will be impressed:clap:


----------



## User20205 (Dec 16, 2013)

guest100718 said:



			Well I am sure it's all in the thread but to recap...

He's served a total ban of 17 matches for biting.
He's was banned for 8 matches for racially abusing Patrice Evra.

He is also a cheat.

You are free to make your own mind up, but in my book that makes him a disgrace.
		
Click to expand...

I'd say it makes him perfectly qualified to be a professional footballer, some may say over qualified.

The only opinion that matters is that of his employers and they seem happy with him. 

The ironic thing is that if Suarez signed for Man U in jan the OP would be 'over the moon, Brian', such is the fickle nature of football.

This thread sounds like a talk sport phone in, all you need is a screeching Stan Colleymore to set it off:thup:


----------



## User20205 (Dec 16, 2013)

Slime said:



			It's not *"Suarez........utter disgrace" .......................... *it's *"Suarez........utter disgrace?"
*The first quotation is a statement, the second quotation is a question!
I didn't make the statement, I merely asked the question. 

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

It's a loaded question, otherwise it would be Suarez....discuss?


----------



## CMAC (Dec 16, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



*Fair do's but his ban for biting was actually 10 games not 17.*

Considering he bit somebody on the arm nobody has actually seen any evidence of the wound.

With regards to cheating, every single modern footballer is prepared to cheat and unfortunately it's the sign of the times, though I don't condone it.

Personally, I'll give any player a chance after they've served their punishment.

Love him or loathe him he's bloody fantastic!
		
Click to expand...

think he means in total for 2 different bans, a 10 match and a 7 match


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 16, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Fair do's but his ban for biting was actually 10 games not 17.

Considering he bit somebody on the arm nobody has actually seen any evidence of the wound.

With regards to cheating, every single modern footballer is prepared to cheat and unfortunately it's the sign of the times, though I don't condone it.

Personally, I'll give any player a chance after they've served their punishment.

Love him or loathe him he's bloody fantastic!
		
Click to expand...

He's been banned before for biting... 7 games while at Ajax. that's 17 in total.

Yes they all cheat, but his effort against Ghana was a shocker.

Evidence? It's all on film!


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 16, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			When I first read the title I thought Suarez must have done something wrong in the spurs game. But it turns out it's just old news getting dragged up for some reason. 
Probably because of the amazing form he's in at the moment.
Getting bored now tbh. Enjoy:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

With you on that pin. It is getting boring now. Every team at some point has a cheating little s@@@ in their team, it just so happens that at the moment it is Suarez and at the moment he is probably one of the beat players in the world going by his stats over the last 10 games.


----------



## Slime (Dec 16, 2013)

therod said:



			It's a loaded question, otherwise it would be Suarez....discuss?
		
Click to expand...

It's a question. If you wish to see it as loaded thats your perogative.

*Slime*.


----------



## adam6177 (Dec 16, 2013)

Name me a team in the PL and I'll name you their cheats. .. we all have them and to say one team is worse than another is firstly naive.  Suarez only gets so many column inches because he is absolutely world class and he'd walk into the first team of any club on the planet.


----------



## Slime (Dec 16, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Well Done,I'm sure your teacher will be impressed:clap:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks *Pin-seeker*, that means a lot to me.

*Slime*.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 16, 2013)

guest100718 said:



			He's been banned before for biting... 7 games while at Ajax. that's 17 in total.

Yes they all cheat, but his effort against Ghana was a shocker.

Evidence? It's all on film!
		
Click to expand...

I seem to remember Phil Neville doing exactly the same a few seasons ago against Liverpool.

Any pro footballer in that position would do exactly the same. Fact.


----------



## Slime (Dec 16, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Love him or loathe him he's bloody fantastic!
		
Click to expand...

Never in doubt *Stuart_C*, never in doubt.

*Slime*.

P.S. I'm off to play football now .................................. wish me luck .


----------



## User20205 (Dec 16, 2013)

Slime said:



			It's a question. If you wish to see it as loaded thats your perogative.

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Not really, without getting into a grammatical debate, you're offering an opinion and encouraging a counter argument by the very way you wrote it.

This point of view has been supported by your subsequent posts. A fairer initial question would have been 'what is your opinion on that South American chappy, Suarez?' This would have started the debate on a neutral footing. It's just a small but important detail.

...and one where you would have avoided the accusation of being a bitter, lemon sucking manc


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 16, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			I seem to remember Phil Neville doing exactly the same a few seasons ago against Liverpool.

Any pro footballer in that position would do exactly the same. Fact.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, I was devestated by Henry and his magic hands!

I do find it shocking how many seem able to defend Suarez though, starting with Liverpool, they should have sold him.


----------



## Dodger (Dec 16, 2013)

therod said:



			Not really, without getting into a grammatical debate, you're offering an opinion and encouraging a counter argument by the very way you wrote it.

This point of view has been supported by your subsequent posts. A fairer initial question would have been 'what is your opinion on that South American chappy, Suarez?' This would have started the debate on a neutral footing. It's just a small but important detail.

...and one where you would have avoided the accusation of being a bitter, lemon sucking manc

Click to expand...

But the use of the word 'Chappy' would have left him wide open to worse ridicule.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 16, 2013)

guest100718 said:



			Indeed, I was devestated by Henry and his magic hands!

I do find it shocking how many seem able to defend Suarez though, starting with Liverpool, they should have sold him.
		
Click to expand...


Why should they have sold him ?

Should Man Utd have sold Cantona or Zidane kicked out of France or Terry kicked out of Chelsea the list is endless of footballers doing something wrong


----------



## User20205 (Dec 16, 2013)

Dodger said:



			But the use of the word 'Chappy' would have left him wide open to worse ridicule.
		
Click to expand...

I think the word 'chappy' is under used in modern Britain. I'm thinking of starting a campaign for it's reintroduction:thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 16, 2013)

guest100718 said:



			Indeed, I was devestated by Henry and his magic hands!

I do find it shocking how many seem able to defend Suarez though, starting with Liverpool, they should have sold him.
		
Click to expand...

17 goals & currently 2nd in the league says otherwise. 
I'm not excusing his previous actions. But it's in the past.


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 16, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why should they have sold him ?

Should Man Utd have sold Cantona or Zidane kicked out of France or Terry kicked out of Chelsea the list is endless of footballers doing something wrong
		
Click to expand...

lol, id love to see footballers punished and contracts terminated. Unfortunately there is always a club willing to give them a contract no matter how unsavoury the character.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 16, 2013)

guest100718 said:



			lol, id love to see footballers punished and contracts terminated. Unfortunately there is always a club willing to give them a contract no matter how unsavoury the character.
		
Click to expand...


But it's not going to happen because it's extremely unrealistic 

So did you demand those others were sold ?


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 16, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But it's not going to happen because it's extremely unrealistic 

So did you demand those others were sold ?
		
Click to expand...

What others? This thread is about Suarez? Are you after my opinion on retired footballers?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 16, 2013)

guest100718 said:



			What others? This thread is about Suarez? Are you after my opinion on retired footballers?
		
Click to expand...


Terry hasnt retired - should Chelsea have sold him 

And which team do you support anyway ?


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 16, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Terry hasnt retired - should Chelsea have sold him 

And which team do you support anyway ?
		
Click to expand...

Id love Chelsea to ditch Terry. Who Wouldnt.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 16, 2013)

guest100718 said:



			Id love Chelsea to ditch Terry. Who Wouldnt.
		
Click to expand...

And who do you support ? Man Utd ?


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 16, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And who do you support ? Man Utd ?
		
Click to expand...

Lol no. Spurs. But I took a dislike to Suarez at the last WC and he has more than lived up to my expectations.


----------



## Dodger (Dec 16, 2013)

therod said:



			I think the word 'chappy' is under used in modern Britain. I'm thinking of starting a campaign for it's reintroduction:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Please no,my Mother uses it and she sound stupid,she's from an Island on the west coast of Scotland not Bucks. Poncey word, told her she sounds ridiculous but she continues to use it. Odd, I think she longs for a yacht due to her Island upbringing.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 16, 2013)

guest100718 said:



			Lol no. Spurs. But I took a dislike to Suarez at the last WC and he has more than lived up to my expectations.
		
Click to expand...

And I looked at his wonderful footballing ability and he has exceeded my expectations to be one of the best on the planet and enjoyed watching him destroy Spurs yesterday 

He is letting his feet do the talking right now and that's good enough for me 

I have no doubt if he was playing for Spurs your attitude would be totally different - and your points and position in the table :lol:


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 16, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And I looked at his wonderful footballing ability and he has exceeded my expectations to be one of the best on the planet and enjoyed watching him destroy Spurs yesterday 

He is letting his feet do the talking right now and that's good enough for me 

I have no doubt if he was playing for Spurs your attitude would be totally different - and your points and position in the table :lol:
		
Click to expand...

If he came to Spurs I would hang my head in shame and never watch them again, The man is a disgrace as are Liverpool for keeping hold of him.


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 16, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			I seem to remember Phil Neville doing exactly the same a few seasons ago against Liverpool.

Any pro footballer in that position would do exactly the same. Fact.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this he didnt cheat he committed a professional foul putting his team and country first. The fact the guy couldnt score the pen is his own fault.. not a pool or a suarez  fan but id have expected any pro to do the same


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 16, 2013)

guest100718 said:



			If he came to Spurs I would hang my head in shame and never watch them again, The man is a disgrace as are Liverpool for keeping hold of him.
		
Click to expand...


No you wouldn't and you're talking twaddle - comes across as very bitter after he slapped you about yesterday


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 16, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			No you wouldn't and you're talking twaddle - comes across as very bitter after he slapped you about yesterday
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate, but we have lost matches before, badly and will do again, even been relegated and I am ok with it but the line gets drawn somewhere.  You keep on defending your racist cheating thug while the rest of us laugh at Liverpool and all it  think it stands for.


----------



## adam6177 (Dec 16, 2013)

guest100718 said:



			Sorry mate, but we have lost matches before, badly and will do again, even been relegated and I am ok with it but the line gets drawn somewhere.  You keep on defending your racist cheating thug while the rest of us laugh at Liverpool and all it  think it stands for.
		
Click to expand...

I find it incredible that a spurs fan has the gaul to talk about racism.

Yid army.....


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 16, 2013)

Also incredible that a spurs fan can laugh at Liverpool


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 16, 2013)

guest100718 said:



			I do find it shocking how many seem able to defend Suarez though, starting with Liverpool, they should have sold him.
		
Click to expand...

Face facts, modern football is littered with cheats and bad sportsmen. There are plenty of others just as bad as Suarez. And don't forget, football clubs are businesses and Suarez is producing the goods right now.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 16, 2013)

guest100718 said:



			Sorry mate, but we have lost matches before, badly and will do again, even been relegated and I am ok with it but the line gets drawn somewhere.  You keep on defending your racist cheating thug while the rest of us laugh at Liverpool and all it  think it stands for.
		
Click to expand...


Couple of points - 

He isn't a racist - no matter how many times you say it it doesn't become true 

Why exactly are you and people laughing at us and what we think we stand for ? And who is this "rest of us"


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 16, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Couple of points - 

He isn't a racist - no matter how many times you say it it doesn't become true 

Why exactly are you and people laughing at us and what we think we stand for ? And who is this "rest of us"
		
Click to expand...

The thread is getting borin going round in circles.  Its all there in black and white for all to see.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 16, 2013)

guest100718 said:



			The thread is getting borin going round in circles.  Its all there in black and white for all to see.
		
Click to expand...


You are right - it is all there in black and white where the commission stated Suarez wasn't a racist - yet you ignore it

But would like to know why you are laughing at us ?


----------



## Andy808 (Dec 16, 2013)

guest100718 said:



			If he came to Spurs I would hang my head in shame for 10 minutes until the realisation we had just bought one of the best strikers on the planet who has scored more goals than my entire team in 4 games less and relish watching them again, The man is a disgrace as are Liverpool for keeping hold of him and we are fools for selling Bale.
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you!


----------



## Slime (Dec 16, 2013)

therod said:



			Not really, without getting into a grammatical debate, *you're offering an opinion* and encouraging a counter argument by the very way you wrote it.

This point of view has been supported by your subsequent posts. A fairer initial question would have been 'what is your opinion on that South American chappy, Suarez?' This would have started the debate on a neutral footing. It's just a small but important detail.

...and one where you would have avoided the accusation of being *a bitter, lemon sucking manc*

Click to expand...

No I'm not, I'm asking a question .................... that's why there's a question mark at the end.
and no, I'm not a manc, sorry chappy.



drive4show said:



			Face facts, modern football is littered with cheats and bad sportsmen. *There are plenty of others just as bad as Suarez*. And don't forget, football clubs are businesses and Suarez is producing the goods right now.
		
Click to expand...

Really? As bad as Suarez? I'll give you John Terry ........................ name the others.

*Slime*.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 16, 2013)

Mods - for god's sake (not Robbie Fowler) can this thread be shut down out of sheer boredom and repetitive drivel.

I'm even watching earth wind and fire in concert, to keep me awake.

Actually, earth, wind and fire - a lot in common with this thread.


----------



## Slime (Dec 16, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Mods - for god's sake (not Robbie Fowler) *can this thread be shut down out of sheer boredom and repetitive drivel.*

I'm even watching earth wind and fire in concert, to keep me awake.

Actually, earth, wind and fire - a lot in common with this thread.
		
Click to expand...

Don't read it & don't post on it then. It really is that simple.

*Slime*.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 16, 2013)

It is a bored old path now - still unsure why you were asking the question in the first place ?

Was it because someone decided to put studs in his chest.

The guy was rightly sent off and Suarez scored two goals in helping his club thump Spurs - if that means he is a disgrace then I'll take him being a disgrace every week


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 16, 2013)

Slime said:



_Mods - for god's sake (not Robbie Fowler) _*can this thread be shut down out of sheer boredom and repetitive drivel.*

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Oh god, the pens and highlighters are out again - mercy, mercy.


----------



## User20205 (Dec 16, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Mods - for god's sake (not Robbie Fowler) can this thread be shut down out of sheer boredom and repetitive drivel.

I'm even watching earth wind and fire in concert, to keep me awake.

Actually, earth, wind and fire - a lot in common with this thread.
		
Click to expand...

Yep the only reason I posted was to break the monotony of 'he did/he didn't':blah:

It's self indulgent threads of nonsense like this that turn people off the forum


----------



## Slime (Dec 16, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Oh god, the pens and highlighters are out again - mercy, mercy.
		
Click to expand...

:cheers: *A sense of humour amongst all the angst ................. quality.
**

Slime*.


----------



## JCW (Dec 16, 2013)

You cant kick someone in he chest and expect nothing , as a gunner its a great result , we lost at city , it was a closer match then the result showed , we were unlucky with a penalty appeal and a goal , but I still think city would have won the match as they were the better team on the day as we defended badly everytime after we scored to get back in the match , spurs are a mess , suarez is a great player , cheat or no cheat he gets the job done , we should buy him in jan , offer whatever it takes , best bit was the hand shake or not with the young lady ,she play him a nice dummy , that was a nice touch ............................EYG


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 16, 2013)

Slime said:



			Really? As bad as Suarez? I'll give you John Terry ........................ name the others.
		
Click to expand...

Get real slime, the game is full of prima donnas that think they can do whatever they want, on and off the pitch.

How about Diouf (spitting) Barton (stubbing a cigar into someone's eye) Balotelli (threw darts at a youth player) Tevez (absconding) Marlon King (drink driving, theft, headbutting, sexual assualt) Cantona (assualting a fan).......is that enough to keep you going??

If you want more, there are literally dozens that have been charged with assaulting women.


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 16, 2013)

drive4show said:



			Get real slime, the game is full of prima donnas that think they can do whatever they want, on and off the pitch.

How about Diouf (spitting) Barton (stubbing a cigar into someone's eye) Balotelli (threw darts at a youth player) Tevez (absconding) Marlon King (drink driving, theft, headbutting, sexual assualt) Cantona (assualting a fan).......is that enough to keep you going??

If you want more, there are literally dozens that have been charged with assaulting women.
		
Click to expand...

all true and I wouldnt defend any of them  . But it seems some on here will


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 16, 2013)

Slime said:



			:cheers: *A sense of humour amongst all the angst ................. quality.
**

Slime*.

Click to expand...

I'm thinking da vinci code.......


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 16, 2013)

guest100718 said:



			all true and I wouldnt defend any of them  . But it seems some on here will
		
Click to expand...

guest100718, when Suarez was an Ajax player, it is generally agreed that it was a close thing between Liverpool and Spurs.

Parking the "is he a rascist/isn't he" on one side, for once.

He had already been banned in Holland for biting another player, and the Ghana incident had already happened.I don't remember any massive uproar, burning of Suarez effigies on the seven sisters, pictures of spurs fans threatening to rip up their season tickets in the papers.

Ok people don't like Suarez as a person, neither do lots of Liverpool fans actually, but as a football and LFC fan, he is sublime and a genius on the football field. Don't like him as a rival, fair enough. does it make it right to excuse and bend the rules to suit who someone kicks? Some people have said the Mirallas's and the Spurs player's nipple high challenge wasn't a red. Why? cos it's Suarez, I tell thee.

But spare me the "holier than thou" claptrap about people ripping up season tickets/stopping going if he was their player.

If Arsenal had signed him and they were 10 points clear of anyone, would most of them conveniently forget (or forgive) about past misdemeanours...bloody right they would.

In the 1970's/1980-1990's do you think none of your teams players ever racially abused a fellow player, did you take to task the thousands of "singers" in kops and ends up and down the country for their rascist songs. Did you stop going to the matches then?


----------



## richart (Dec 16, 2013)

drive4show said:



			Get real slime, the game is full of prima donnas that think they can do whatever they want, on and off the pitch.

How about Diouf (spitting) Barton (stubbing a cigar into someone's eye) Balotelli (threw darts at a youth player) Tevez (absconding) Marlon King (drink driving, theft, headbutting, sexual assualt) Cantona (assualting a fan).......is that enough to keep you going??

If you want more, there are literally dozens that have been charged with assaulting women.
		
Click to expand...

 and no doubt a load more to be done for match fixing.


----------



## JCW (Dec 16, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			guest100718, when Suarez was an Ajax player, it is generally agreed that it was a close thing between Liverpool and Spurs.

Parking the "is he a rascist/isn't he" on one side, for once.

He had already been banned in Holland for biting another player, and the Ghana incident had already happened.I don't remember any massive uproar, burning of Suarez effigies on the seven sisters, pictures of spurs fans threatening to rip up their season tickets in the papers.

Ok people don't like Suarez as a person, neither do lots of Liverpool fans actually, but as a football and LFC fan, he is sublime and a genius on the football field. Don't like him as a rival.

But spare me the "holier than thou" claptrap about people ripping up season tickets/stopping going if he was their player.

If Arsenal had signed him and they were 10 points clear of anyone, would most of them conveniently forget (or forgive) about past misdemeanours...bloody right they would.

In the 1970's/1980-1990's do you think none of your teams players ever racially abused a fellow player, did you take to task the thousands of "singers" in kops and ends up and down the country for their rascist songs. Did you stop going to the matches then?
		
Click to expand...


The songs in the stands in years gone by , well I was in the home end at Bournemouth when we played Portsmouth in a friendly a few years ago and they were giving Noel Blake the pompey centreback some monkey chants and he did not like it and walk towards the stands to seek out these guys and they moved pretty quick to get out of there, glad it is more of a rare event these days an not the norm as in those days and you are right about suarez , if he is in your team and playing like he is who cares about his past ....................EYG


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 16, 2013)

JCW said:



			The songs in the stands in years gone by , well I was in the home end at Bournemouth when we played Portsmouth in a friendly a few years ago and they were giving Noel Blake the pompey centreback some monkey chants and he did not like it and walk towards the stands to seek out these guys and they moved pretty quick to get out of there, glad it is more of a rare event these days an not the norm as in those days and you are right about suarez , if he is in your team and playing like he is who cares about his past ....................EYG
		
Click to expand...

I'm also glad those days are behind us, I remember being in the Kop in 1987 and watford's black players (John Barnes amongst them who was linked with us) were getting it in the neck, I was taking the pee out of my mates who were joining in.

The following season he was their hero.

Footy fans are the same the world over, on this subject. Luis Figo. Nuff said.


----------



## Slime (Dec 17, 2013)

drive4show said:



			Get real slime, the game is full of prima donnas that think they can do whatever they want, on and off the pitch.

How about Diouf (spitting) Barton (stubbing a cigar into someone's eye) Balotelli (threw darts at a youth player) Tevez (absconding) Marlon King (drink driving, theft, headbutting, sexual assualt) Cantona (assualting a fan).......is that enough to keep you going??

If you want more, there are literally dozens that have been charged with assaulting women.
		
Click to expand...

Good answer. 
I'll take that one on the chin, not literally of course, and accept and admit the fact that I was wrong and you were right in this instance.
My apologies to *drive4show*.

*Slime*.

P.S. By the way .................. you forgot to mention Ashley Cole shooting a work experience student with an air rifle.


----------



## Sweep (Dec 17, 2013)

Slime said:



			P.S. By the way .................. you forgot to mention Ashley Cole shooting a work experience student with an air rifle.
		
Click to expand...

Always wondered about that. Who the hell takes an air rifle to work? He's 30 odd years old for crying out loud.If he'd done that at school he would have been expelled. Do it as a footballer on a million a month and you can keep your job, no problem.
Sums it all up really. Personally, I wouldn't employ any of them.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 17, 2013)

Sweep said:



			Personally, I wouldn't employ any of them.
		
Click to expand...

You would if your job was to win football games.. And YOUR job depended on it..


----------



## Slime (Dec 17, 2013)

Sweep said:



			Always wondered about that. *Who the hell takes an air rifle to work? He's 30 odd years old for crying out loud*.If he'd done that at school he would have been expelled. Do it as a footballer on a million a month and you can keep your job, no problem.
Sums it all up really. Personally, I wouldn't employ any of them.
		
Click to expand...

Okay then.   

*Ashley Cole .......................... utter disgrace?*

Discuss.

Hang on, we'd better not go there, Suarez has attracted 250 posts and Ashley Cole probably divides opinion nearly as much despite the fact that there's no evidence of attempted cannibalism .

*Slime*.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 17, 2013)

Slime said:



			Okay then.   

*Ashley Cole .......................... utter disgrace?*

Discuss.

Hang on, we'd better not go there, Suarez has attracted 250 posts and Ashley Cole probably divides opinion nearly as much despite the fact that there's no evidence of attempted cannibalism .

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, but he messed Cheryl around, obviously insane


----------



## Imurg (Dec 17, 2013)

Sweep said:



			He's 30 odd years old for crying out loud.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe in body - nearer 10 in mind........oo:


----------



## hovis (Dec 17, 2013)

Slime said:



			Gone down in a twirly, spinny, leapy around type motion with a shattered sternum and multiple broken ribs to get Paulinho sent off!
He was so badly hurt that he actually limped off for treatment before coming back on as if nothing had happened to score his second goal.
Apart from that, not much.

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

So like any other premier league football player then! Stick em on a rugby pitch for 30 minutes. That'll show them


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 17, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Yeah, but he messed Cheryl around, obviously insane 

Click to expand...

No.

Just a better judge than I thought. Cheryl Cole, really???


----------



## Sweep (Dec 17, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			You would if your job was to win football games.. And YOUR job depended on it..
		
Click to expand...

No, I wouldn't. And if every club / manager did the same they would all start behaving like adults.
If you don't believe me, try taking an air rifle to work and shooting a junior collegue with it and see how long you keep your job.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 17, 2013)

Sweep said:



			No, I wouldn't. And if every club / manager did the same they would all start behaving like adults.
If you don't believe me, try taking an air rifle to work and shooting a junior collegue with it and see how long you keep your job.
		
Click to expand...

How is what I do at work even remotely related to how a professional footballer is treated? 

No matter how hard you wish for it, football won't become a social utopia, where everyone behaves like responsible adults and bad behaviour is universally frowned upon. The money is too big. 

Marlon King was a Wigan player when he was convicted of assaulting a woman. We had payed a lot of money for him. Dave Whelan summarily sacked him. We wrote off a sizeable sum of money. Once he was released from prison, he was almost immediately signed up by Coventry, before signing for Birmingham. 
The moral? If you can improve a team, you can get away with almost anything. Except being gay obviously. That appears to be a career killer.


----------



## Slime (Dec 17, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			The moral? If you can improve a team, you can get away with almost anything. *Except being gay obviously.* That appears to be a career killer.
		
Click to expand...

But thankfully there are exceptions to this rule,

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/05/25/robbie-rogers-gay-soccer-player-mls-galaxy_n_3336224.html

*Slime*.


----------



## Stuey01 (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm an Arsenal fan, and I breathed a big sigh of relief when we failed to sign him this summer. A great player he may be, but I would rather not see him in an Arsenal shirt and his performances this year do not change my view on that.


----------



## Fish (Dec 17, 2013)

All this talk of Liverpool having SAS in their forward line, that's nothing Tottenham have LOL in midfield and WTF in defence :rofl:


----------



## Slime (Dec 17, 2013)

Stuey01 said:



			I'm an Arsenal fan, and I breathed a big sigh of relief when we failed to sign him this summer. A great player he may be, but I would rather not see him in an Arsenal shirt and his performances this year do not change my view on that.
		
Click to expand...

:thup::clap::cheers:

*Slime*.


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 17, 2013)

Stuey01 said:



			I'm an Arsenal fan, and I breathed a big sigh of relief when we failed to sign him this summer. A great player he may be, but I would rather not see him in an Arsenal shirt and his performances this year do not change my view on that.
		
Click to expand...


Just curious if your thoughts on Henry changed when he cheated France into the world Cup  finals in the playoffs  .. totaly curious thats all


----------



## Dodger (Dec 17, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Just curious if your thoughts on Henry changed when he cheated France into the world Cup  finals in the playoffs  .. totaly curious thats all
		
Click to expand...

Or Tony Adams and Paul Merson,in fact add George Graham to that list.......


----------



## Stuey01 (Dec 17, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Just curious if your thoughts on Henry changed when he cheated France into the world Cup  finals in the playoffs  .. totaly curious thats all
		
Click to expand...

the man is a legend of the club and rightly so.
He got away with murder for France that game and it was a shame. He hardly has a comparable history of consistent questionable behaviour so I see the comparison as a bit of a reach to be honest.


----------



## Stuey01 (Dec 17, 2013)

Dodger said:



			Or Tony Adams and Paul Merson,in fact add George Graham to that list.......
		
Click to expand...

So if there has been bad behaviour in the past is it carte blanche for excusing it in the future?  That's an odd view in my book.
I'd prefer it if the players at the club I support weren't complete d'bags, regardless of whether previous generations of players had been in the past.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 17, 2013)

Stuey01 said:



			So if there has been bad behaviour in the past is it carte blanche for excusing it in the future?  That's an odd view in my book.
I'd prefer it if the players at the club I support weren't complete d'bags, regardless of whether previous generations of players had been in the past.
		
Click to expand...


So did you want those players who behaved badly including one who was sent down to leave the club ?

If Arsenal did get Suarez you would win the league at a canter - are you seriously telling me you wouldn't want that ?


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 17, 2013)

Stuey01 said:



			the man is a legend of the club and rightly so.
He got away with murder for France that game and it was a shame. He hardly has a comparable history of consistent questionable behaviour so I see the comparison as a bit of a reach to be honest.
		
Click to expand...

God no mate i want comparing the 2 in the least , chalk & cheese , i was just curious ,

My take on it , i hated him for a month , but then realised if it was an Irish player that had done it , id have said thats what the officials are there for ,up to them to call it the same as any rule infringement

No comparison meant


----------



## Stuey01 (Dec 17, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So did you want those players who behaved badly including one who was sent down to leave the club ?

If Arsenal did get Suarez you would win the league at a canter - are you seriously telling me you wouldn't want that ?
		
Click to expand...

When Tony Adams went to prison I was 10 years old. I can't remember what my thoughts on it at the time were.

Regarding the second part, yes that is the gist of my post, I thought it was fairly clear apologies if it was not.  I don't really care if you agree or even believe me.

I'm not singling out Suarez here, I'd feel the same about many of the a'holes that inhabit the upper echelons of football these days. It's just he was the one Wenger tried to sign this summer and the one I was relieved we didn't get.


----------



## Stuey01 (Dec 17, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			God no mate i want comparing the 2 in the least , chalk & cheese , i was just curious ,

My take on it , i hated him for a month , but then realised if it was an Irish player that had done it , id have said thats what the officials are there for ,up to them to call it the same as any rule infringement

No comparison meant
		
Click to expand...

I get where you are coming from. No worries fella.
:thup:


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 17, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If Arsenal did get Suarez you would win the league at a canter
		
Click to expand...

I love when people come out with ridiculous, unproveable absolutes like this.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 17, 2013)

Stuey01 said:



			When Tony Adams went to prison I was 10 years old. I can't remember what my thoughts on it at the time were.

Regarding the second part, yes that is the gist of my post, I thought it was fairly clear apologies if it was not.  I don't really care if you agree or even believe me.

I'm not singling out Suarez here, I'd feel the same about many of the a'holes that inhabit the upper echelons of football these days.
		
Click to expand...

So if an Arsenal player did something that required strong punishment or a blatent handball to stop a goal or a blatent dive or deliberate high tackle - take your pick at any event - then would you want the player gone ?  

There is very minimal players out there that are squeaky clean and Wlishire is a prime example - he is from Hitchin and I know a teacher from his school and also people around him still - he is far from being a good boy ( very far ). There are a lot of skeletons in your closet


----------



## Slime (Dec 17, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So if an Arsenal player did something that required strong punishment or* a blatent handball to stop a goal or a blatent dive or deliberate high tackle *- take your pick at any event - then would you want the player gone ?  

There is very minimal players out there that are squeaky clean and Wlishire is a prime example - he is from Hitchin and I know a teacher from his school and also people around him still - he is far from being a good boy ( very far ). There are a lot of skeletons in your closet
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry Phil, but that's a silly comparison in my book.
At least blatant handball, diving and high tackles are football related, not that I condone them, but they ARE football related ................. biting an opponent is not. 
I'm with *Stuey01* on this. There's a big difference between cheating and eating.

*Slime*.


----------



## Fish (Dec 17, 2013)

Slime said:



			I'm sorry Phil, but that's a silly comparison in my book.
At least blatant handball, diving and high tackles are football related, not that I condone them, but they ARE football related ................. biting an opponent is not. 

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

It is in Rugby Football :smirk:


----------



## Slime (Dec 17, 2013)

Fish said:



			It is in Rugby Football :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that, however we're talking about Association Football ...................... or football as it's known throughout the non-pedantic world.

*Slime*.

P.S. I was maybe a bit pedantic there.


----------



## Stuey01 (Dec 17, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So if an Arsenal player did something that required strong punishment or a blatent handball to stop a goal or a blatent dive or deliberate high tackle - take your pick at any event - then would you want the player gone ?  

There is very minimal players out there that are squeaky clean and Wlishire is a prime example - he is from Hitchin and I know a teacher from his school and also people around him still - he is far from being a good boy ( very far ). There are a lot of skeletons in your closet
		
Click to expand...

I'm talking about consistent unrepentant bad behaviour, not isolated incidents. If there were such a player at Arsenal I would not be happy about it, and I certainly don't want the club signing players with a known history of it.

Innuendo about Wilshere from school? Are you serious?
He looked to be going down a bad path a season or so ago, getting into trouble about town, but APPEARS to have cleaned up his act, I hope it sticks.

I'll give you an example from another sport. I am a Northampton Saints rugby fan. There is a young player there called Calum Clark, he recently came back from a 32 week ban for breaking an opponents arm, deliberately. He also has a history of other violent on field incidents. He is now back and playing very well.  I would prefer that he had been sacked by the club, and if I had my way he would never play rugby again and would have done time for what he did.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 17, 2013)

So you don't believe in giving people chances then or is there a certain limit they reach ?


----------



## Stuey01 (Dec 17, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So you don't believe in giving people chances then or is there a certain limit they reach ?
		
Click to expand...

That's a leap.
Did you not read the bit where I said consistent and unrepentant?

I'm done discussing this with you. You just look to have an argument in very thread and frankly I have better things to do.


----------



## Dodger (Dec 17, 2013)

It must be great up on that moral high ground.

Those same folk must have been disgusted when England persisted in playing Gazza after pasting his wife......


----------



## freddielong (Dec 17, 2013)

Just curious as a Liverpool fan why do you care what anyone else feels you must see that his cheating is worse than anyone elses add in the biting the racism you must see that he is "special"  the question has to be why do you feel the need to defend the un defendable are you trying to convince yourself that he isn't that bad?


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 17, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So you don't believe in giving people chances then or is there a certain limit they reach ?
		
Click to expand...

you really need to stop defending Mr racist arm biter. Yes he's a great footballer, but an awful person!


----------



## Dodger (Dec 17, 2013)

And I'll add..... a lot of folk appear to know the Liverpool player personally.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 17, 2013)

guest100718 said:



			you really need to stop defending Mr racist arm biter. Yes he's a great footballer, but an awful person!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 17, 2013)

Stuey01 said:



			That's a leap.
Did you not read the bit where I said consistent and unrepentant?

I'm done discussing this with you. You just look to have an argument in very thread and frankly I have better things to do.
		
Click to expand...

Not arguing just trying to understand stand points on morals in a sport where there is very little - your opinion of some of your own clubs legends must be very low 

Football must really get on your nerves with such high morals 

Oh Wilshire just been charged by the FA :thup:


----------



## Captainron (Dec 17, 2013)

Suarez is a good footballer but will never be respected as a person by anyone who has seen how he conducts himself on a field.


----------



## Stuey01 (Dec 17, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not arguing just trying to understand stand points on morals in a sport where there is very little - your opinion of some of your own clubs legends must be very low 

Football must really get on your nerves with such high morals 

Oh Wilshire just been charged by the FA :thup:
		
Click to expand...

This is a weird game of one-upmanship you are playing.

Yes I see Wilshere has been charged by the FA, and if he did do what has been alleged then he's an idiot. I don't feel any need to defend his actions.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 17, 2013)

Stuey01 said:



			This is a weird game of one-upmanship you are playing.

Yes I see Wilshere has been charged by the FA, and if he did do what has been alleged then he's an idiot. I don't feel any need to defend his actions.
		
Click to expand...

It's not any game - it's highlighting that it's extremely hard to have morals when it comes to football 

No one has defended the actions of Suarez - they were wrong and he was rightly punished - he deserved his ten game ban for biting Ivanovic - I hope he finally learns his lesson and lets his feet do his talking. At times he has let himself and the club down and the fans have let him know that it is unacceptable behaviour from him - he has had two strikes so far and one more and it could possibly be the end and him sold 

But if Arsenal had bought him - what exactly would you have done ? Stop supporting them ? Would you have celebrated if he scored , if his goals would have fired you to the title would you have celebrated ? It's a testing time.


----------



## Andy808 (Dec 17, 2013)

This thread has this written all over it!


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 17, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 8449

Click to expand...

Indeed


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 17, 2013)

guest100718 said:



			Indeed
		
Click to expand...

Paddy - still haven't answered:-

guest100718, when Suarez was an Ajax player, it is generally agreed that it was a close thing between Liverpool and Spurs.

Parking the "is he a rascist/isn't he" on one side, for once.

He had already been banned in Holland for biting another player, and the Ghana incident had already happened.I don't remember any massive uproar, burning of Suarez effigies on the seven sisters, pictures of spurs fans threatening to rip up their season tickets in the papers.

Ok people don't like Suarez as a person, neither do lots of Liverpool fans actually, but as a football and LFC fan, he is sublime and a genius on the football field. Don't like him as a rival, fair enough. does it make it right to excuse and bend the rules to suit who someone kicks? Some people have said the Mirallas's and the Spurs player's nipple high challenge wasn't a red. Why? cos it's Suarez, I tell thee.

But spare me the "holier than thou" claptrap about people ripping up season tickets/stopping going if he was their player.

If Arsenal had signed him and they were 10 points clear of anyone, would most of them conveniently forget (or forgive) about past misdemeanours...bloody right they would.

In the 1970's/1980-1990's do you think none of your teams players ever racially abused a fellow player, did you take to task the thousands of "singers" in kops and ends up and down the country for their rascist songs. Did you stop going to the matches then?


----------



## JCW (Dec 17, 2013)

Look the guy is a winner , if you want to win you need guys like him in the team , woods , Faldo and dare  I say it Warner in the aussie cricket team , how he never played much over here in the summer is beyond me , as for the guy who said he never be respected , wrong , he is respected as a footballer ........ make no mistake about that ....................EYG


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 18, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Paddy - still haven't answered:-

guest100718, when Suarez was an Ajax player, it is generally agreed that it was a close thing between Liverpool and Spurs.

Parking the "is he a rascist/isn't he" on one side, for once.

He had already been banned in Holland for biting another player, and the Ghana incident had already happened.I don't remember any massive uproar, burning of Suarez effigies on the seven sisters, pictures of spurs fans threatening to rip up their season tickets in the papers.

Ok people don't like Suarez as a person, neither do lots of Liverpool fans actually, but as a football and LFC fan, he is sublime and a genius on the football field. Don't like him as a rival, fair enough. does it make it right to excuse and bend the rules to suit who someone kicks? Some people have said the Mirallas's and the Spurs player's nipple high challenge wasn't a red. Why? cos it's Suarez, I tell thee.

But spare me the "holier than thou" claptrap about people ripping up season tickets/stopping going if he was their player.

If Arsenal had signed him and they were 10 points clear of anyone, would most of them conveniently forget (or forgive) about past misdemeanours...bloody right they would.

In the 1970's/1980-1990's do you think none of your teams players ever racially abused a fellow player, did you take to task the thousands of "singers" in kops and ends up and down the country for their rascist songs. Did you stop going to the matches then?

Click to expand...

I dont know what you want me to answer...

The OP asks if Suarez is an utter disgrace, The answer is a resounding yes with plenty of evidence to back it up.

Using other examples of footballers who are are equally detestable as a defence doesnt change the above.

If you want to discuss issues in football then start a thread about it.


----------



## adam6177 (Dec 18, 2013)

Gotta love football fans...... it's amazing how someones footballing opinions can make you lose respect for them.


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 18, 2013)

Suarez, a disgrace? He has been a disgrace and let himself and his club down at times. Disgrace on Sunday against spurs not at all. He took a deliberate kick to the chest that was a set of studs not the top of a boot. Who on here would stand there and be able to take that sort of impact to the chest. He was sublime on Sunday, his 2 goals were world class and his overall team performance was second to none.

football is full of people that are a disgrace. You have the extremes of players doing the things that Suarez does to the other end where players are diving to get penalties. Players are always doing something to let themself down and some of those have already been mentioned.

people need to get over it and move on. Any united fans on here? There players several years ago (Neville etc) where a collective disgrace the way they use to chase refs to try and influence their decisions. What about the Leeds players and the racial incident at the nightclub? Players driving cars at breakneck speeds through city centres and getting away with it. Assault and rape charges that get dropped. 

modern day players can be a his grace both on and off the pitch.


----------



## Robobum (Dec 18, 2013)

I watched the Liverpool documentary series. The limited stuff that had Suarez on it showed him to be a very quiet family man devoted to his children.

Admittedly it was a Kop promotional film, but he looks a decent human being to me. 

If you can't separate the game from the individuals then you need to take off your club shaded blinkers - hate the game not the player.

PS - Greeeeeen Arrrrmy supporter, so no allegiances


----------



## Birchy (Dec 18, 2013)

I would love Suarez in my team, class player. Im not influenced by how crap we are either, I would still have him if we were decent. 

Some of his actions on a football field have been a disgrace I think we can all agree on that. People do often turn into a "different animal" when they enter a sporting arena. Anybody who has played that kind of sport will know sometimes when your in that zone you do crazy stuff. I remember when I played football and rugby it was take the ball off your opponent and leave something on them if you can etc. This doesn't make his actions right but I think judging him totally as a person over his actions on a football field may be wrong. 

If people knew the guy off the field they would be hugely surprised. Would people rather he be nice on the football pitch and then go home and knock seven bells out of his wife?

I think sometimes people forget that professional sportspeople are trained to win at all costs in a lot of sports and this can tip them over the edge.


----------



## Slime (Dec 18, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I would love Suarez in my team, class player. Im not influenced by how crap we are either, I would still have him if we were decent. 

Some of his actions on a football field have been a disgrace I think we can all agree on that. People do often turn into a "different animal" when they enter a sporting arena. Anybody who has played that kind of sport will know sometimes when your in that zone you do crazy stuff. I remember when I played football and rugby it was take the ball off your opponent and leave something on them if you can etc. This doesn't make his actions right but I think judging him totally as a person over his actions on a football field may be wrong. 

*If people knew the guy off the field they would be hugely surprised. Would people rather he be nice on the football pitch and then go home and knock seven bells out of his wife?*

I think sometimes people forget that professional sportspeople are trained to win at all costs in a lot of sports and this can tip them over the edge.
		
Click to expand...

Are you being serious?
Can't a player be nice both on and off the football pitch?


*Slime*.


----------



## Birchy (Dec 18, 2013)

Slime said:



			Are you being serious?
Can't a player be nice both on and off the football pitch?


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Yes they can and some are but not many . 

Judging somebody as a person off what they do in a sporting arena though is just wrong in my view and definitely wrong in this case.


----------



## Slime (Dec 18, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Yes they can and some are but not many . 

Judging somebody as a person off what they do in a sporting arena though is just wrong in my view and definitely wrong in this case.
		
Click to expand...

So, if he bit you during a football match you'd think that was okay because he came accross as a nice quiet family man in a documentary you once watched? 
Is that what you're saying, or did I read your post wrongly?

*Slime*.


----------



## Robobum (Dec 18, 2013)

Slime said:



			So, if he bit you during a football match you'd think that was okay because he came accross as a nice quiet family man in a documentary you once watched? 
Is that what you're saying, or did I read your post wrongly?

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

No but I'd sort it out on the pitch.


----------



## Birchy (Dec 18, 2013)

Slime said:



			So, if he bit you during a football match you'd think that was okay because he came accross as a nice quiet family man in a documentary you once watched? 
Is that what you're saying, or did I read your post wrongly?

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

No I would think he was a little **** and want him sent off. What happens in the sporting arena though is completely different to outside. Nowhere did I say what he did was ok though.

Where have a I mentioned a documentary? I don't need to watch tv to know what he is like as a person off the pitch. Get your facts right before you start twisting my posts.


----------



## Slime (Dec 18, 2013)

Birchy said:



			No I would think he was a little **** and want him sent off. What happens in the sporting arena though is completely different to outside. Nowhere did I say what he did was ok though.

Where have a I mentioned a documentary? *I don't need to watch tv to know what he is like as a person off the pitch.* Get your facts right before you start *twisting my posts*.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry *Birchy*, I didn't realise that you knew him personally!
How else would you know what he is like as a person off the pitch if you *''don't need to watch TV to know what he is like as a person off the pitch''*?

You make me chuckle sometimes. If you'd read my post correctly you would see that I wasn't sure whether or not I'd understood your post coprrectly, hence my question "*Is that what you're saying, or did I read your post wrongly*"?
YOU stop twisting MY posts ................. or read them properly.

*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Dec 18, 2013)

Robobum said:



			No but I'd sort it out on the pitch.
		
Click to expand...


How exactly?

*Slime*.


----------



## Birchy (Dec 18, 2013)

Slime said:



			Sorry *Birchy*, I didn't realise that you knew him personally!
How else would you know what he is like as a person off the pitch if you *''don't need to watch TV to know what he is like as a person off the pitch''*?

You make me chuckle sometimes. If you'd read my post correctly you would see that I wasn't sure whether or not I'd understood your post coprrectly, hence my question "*Is that what you're saying, or did I read your post wrongly*"?
YOU stop twisting MY posts ................. or read them properly.

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

I know a couple of people who deal with Suarez on a regular basis and all of them say he is a world away from what he is like on the pitch. Respectful and very well mannered and these type of people who deal with him usually get treated like muck by footballers so they were hugely shocked by this.

Considering I didn't mention a documentary at all I believe it is you who needs to read posts properly.

So yes you read my post wrongly i.e you made something up that wasn't there to suit your argument.


----------



## Robobum (Dec 18, 2013)

Slime said:



			How exactly?

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Either the ref deals with it and he's sent off. Or I'd be all over him like a rash and leave a bit on him during every challenge.

Whatever way, when the final whistle blew, that was it. Hand shake, finished.


----------



## Stuey01 (Dec 18, 2013)

I can't get on board with the view that many footballers are a disgrace therefore we should just accept it and move on.  That's a race to the bottom, would it not be better to expect and demand something more?

Many politicians are two-faced, dishonest, expense fiddling a'holes, so should we just accept it from them and move on?


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 18, 2013)

Robobum said:



			No but I'd sort it out on the pitch.
		
Click to expand...

The way it was always done .. :thup:

Wheres the like button ? we may upset a few tho mate


----------



## Birchy (Dec 18, 2013)

Stuey01 said:



			I can't get on board with the view that many footballers are a disgrace therefore we should just accept it and move on.  That's a race to the bottom, would it not be better to expect and demand something more?

Many politicians are two-faced, dishonest, expense fiddling a'holes, so should we just accept it from them and move on?
		
Click to expand...

Lets be honest you are comparing chalk and cheese there. Suarez is a footballer who plays dirty and does crazy things playing "a game". Politicians "allegedly" rob us blind, lie to us and run the country to suit themselves.

Bit of a difference imo.


----------



## Robobum (Dec 18, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			The way it was always done .. :thup:

Wheres the like button ? we may upset a few tho mate
		
Click to expand...

Still done that way too. Only at the two extremes does it spill over.........

Sunday morning pub players want to finish it in the car park

Top of the game has "Horrified from Swindon" jumping all over it after 30 different angles on Sky.

Funny how a rugby player can stamp on your head, gouge your eyes, and blind side punch you and its classed as a respectful gentlemans sport. Weird


----------



## Fish (Dec 18, 2013)

Slime said:



			Sorry *Birchy*, I didn't realise that you knew him personally!
How else would you know what he is like as a person off the pitch if you *''don't need to watch TV to know what he is like as a person off the pitch''*?

You make me chuckle sometimes. If you'd read my post correctly you would see that I wasn't sure whether or not I'd understood your post coprrectly, hence my question "*Is that what you're saying, or did I read your post wrongly*"?
YOU stop twisting MY posts ................. or read them properly.

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

I have to say I find you one of the most pedantic and sarcastic posters on this forum, there I've said it, I feel better now :smirk:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 18, 2013)

Has anyone mentioned that he has won the Football Supporters Player of the Year?


----------



## Stuey01 (Dec 18, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Lets be honest you are comparing chalk and cheese there. Suarez is a footballer who plays dirty and does crazy things playing "a game". Politicians "allegedly" rob us blind, lie to us and run the country to suit themselves.

Bit of a difference imo.
		
Click to expand...

Fine, ignore the second paragraph if you must, the first stands on its own.


----------



## Birchy (Dec 18, 2013)

Stuey01 said:



			Fine, ignore the second paragraph if you must, the first stands on its own.
		
Click to expand...

I do agree with you too, we should expect better. The bans are getting bigger though, next time it will be a season :rofl:

I think some of the behaviour off the pitch is worse as well but that's another thread 

I cant see it getting any better with so much money involved though and while people are paid to win it will be win at all costs and that will keep talented but dirty footballers in a job.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 18, 2013)

..and some would say that Suarez is no more a disgrace than Ryan Giggs - some might say Giggs is more of a disgrace.  In truth what childish, gross and stupid things a player does on the pitch with and to other players bothers me one heck of a lot less than his behaviour off the pitch and how his behaviour affects his family and friends.

I don't condone stuff Suarez has done on the football field - but most of it is just the typical pathetic behaviour of a section of us who have little connection with reality and indeed are a rather farcical bunch as they expect us to take them seriously.


----------



## Slime (Dec 18, 2013)

Post # 139.



Slime said:



			Wrong. Have another go.
Oh, and just because I live in Surrey doesn't mean I was born there!

*Slime*.

P.S. I will warn you, *I can be VERY pedantic* .
		
Click to expand...


Post # 274.



Slime said:



			Thanks for that, however we're talking about Association Football ...................... or football as it's known throughout the non-pedantic world.

*Slime*.

P.S. *I was maybe a bit pedantic there*.
		
Click to expand...


Post # 309.



Fish said:



			I have to say *I find you one of the most pedantic and sarcastic posters on this forum*, there I've said it, I feel better now :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that *Fish*, but to be fair, you're not the first person to suggest that I'm a pedant ................ I think I was!
Yes, I can be pedantic and possibly very slightly sarcastic at times too. There, I've said it, I feel better now too.  Doh!
Hey matey, don't ever lose your sense of humour, it's one of the reasons that I love this forum.
A little bit of devilment really gets things going, but as long as it's in the right spirit, no harm is done & no ill feeling is felt.

*Slime*.


----------



## Stuey01 (Dec 18, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I do agree with you too, we should expect better. The bans are getting bigger though, next time it will be a season :rofl:

I think some of the behaviour off the pitch is worse as well but that's another thread 

I cant see it getting any better with so much money involved though and while people are paid to win it will be win at all costs and that will keep talented but dirty footballers in a job.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Unfortunately it does not seem to be getting any better. It's driving me away from football to be honest, not that football cares!


----------



## Slime (Dec 18, 2013)

Slime said:



			So, if he bit you during a football match you'd think that was okay because he came accross as a nice quiet family man in a documentary you once watched? 
*Is that what you're saying, or did I read your post wrongly?
*
*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...




Birchy said:



			I know a couple of people who deal with Suarez on a regular basis and all of them say he is a world away from what he is like on the pitch. Respectful and very well mannered and these type of people who deal with him usually get treated like muck by footballers so they were hugely shocked by this.

Considering I didn't mention a documentary at all I believe it is you who needs to read posts properly.

*So yes you read my post wrongly i.e you made something up that wasn't there to suit your argument.*

Click to expand...

Fine, thankyou for answering the question I asked in my post. I quite clearly did read your post wrongly, my apologies for that.
I may well be a sarcastic pedant, but I'll hold my hands up and apologise when I'm wrong.
*Birchy*, I apologise for mis-interpreting your post ..................... my mistake.

*Slime*.


----------



## richart (Dec 18, 2013)

Robobum said:



			Either the ref deals with it and he's sent off. Or I'd be all over him like a rash and leave a bit on him during every challenge.

Whatever way, when the final whistle blew, that was it. Hand shake, finished.
		
Click to expand...

 Bit like you on the golf course Darren.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Dec 18, 2013)

This thread has made me even more happy that I'm a Rugby Union fan!


----------



## Robobum (Dec 18, 2013)

richart said:



			Bit like you on the golf course Darren.

Click to expand...

It could have got nasty Rich. Gordon's golf getting in the way of our conversation!!! How rude


----------



## Fish (Dec 18, 2013)

HotDogAssassin said:



			This thread has made me even more happy that I'm a Rugby Union fan!
		
Click to expand...

Suarez could fit right in, fair bit of biting, scratching and stamping goes on :smirk:


----------



## Crazyface (Dec 18, 2013)

What's Freddie Mercury done now ??????


----------



## Robobum (Dec 18, 2013)

HotDogAssassin said:



			This thread has made me even more happy that I'm a Rugby Union fan!
		
Click to expand...

I love this view.

Rrrrrrugby. The upstanding pillar of virtue.


----------



## richart (Dec 18, 2013)

Robobum said:



			It could have got nasty Rich. Gordon's golf getting in the way of our conversation!!! How rude
		
Click to expand...

 I thought that as well, but as he invited us down I let him off with cold stare.


----------



## Fish (Dec 18, 2013)

Robobum said:



			I love this view.

Rrrrrrugby. The upstanding pillar of virtue.

Click to expand...

Kick & Clap as known oop norf :smirk:


----------



## Slime (Dec 18, 2013)

HotDogAssassin said:



			This thread has made me even more happy that I'm a Rugby Union fan!
		
Click to expand...

Spear tackling, biting, punching, eye gouging, deliberate arm breaking, testicle grabbing .............. and then there was the 'bloodgate' scandal.
Real paragons of virtue those guys are!
But that's for another thread.


*Slime*.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 18, 2013)

Honestly, you lot would argue the to$$ about anything given half a chance :rant:

:ears:


----------



## Slime (Dec 18, 2013)

Beezerk said:



			Honestly, you lot would argue the to$$ about anything given half a chance :rant:

:ears:
		
Click to expand...

It's just a bit of witty banter. 
Dave TV is no longer the home of 'witty banter', ............................... this forum is!

*Slime*.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 18, 2013)

Fish said:



			I have to say I find you one of the most pedantic and sarcastic posters on this forum, there I've said it, I feel better now :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Is it true that the pendants revolt was led by Which Tyler


----------



## Slime (Dec 18, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Is it true that the pendants revolt was led by Which Tyler
		
Click to expand...

No, you're thinking of the peasa ......................................... doh!
I must admit, the 'Pedants Revolt' joke is one of the best of all time.
Thanks for reminding me of it, I'm still chuckling now :thup:.

*Slime*.

P.S. If there was a 'Pedants' Revolt' I just might be the leader . If you don't believe me, ask *Fish*.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 18, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Has anyone mentioned that he has won the Football Supporters Player of the Year?
		
Click to expand...

 Yep, quite surprised by that. Maybe a lot of neutrals just admire him for his skills, and can park their rivalries to one side............Anyway, I've ripped up my LFC season ticket and I'm going to watch Moral majority  Angels FC, who are members of the humanbonding league, play at the holier than thou arena and are sponsored by social utopian washing up powder.:whoo:


----------



## Slime (Dec 18, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yep, quite surprised by that. Maybe a lot of neutrals just admire him for his skills, and can park their rivalries to one side............Anyway, *I've ripped up my LFC season ticket* and I'm going to watch Moral majority  Angels FC, who are members of the humanbonding league, play at the holier than thou arena and are sponsored by social utopian washing up powder.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Don't blame you mate .................it's an awful long way to go just to watch a bit of division III football.
Interesting motto they have though, _Et veritas liberabit vos, _which is latin for 'And the Truth Shall Set You Free'.
Not sure about your mascot though, I mean, Boomer the Bear ................ what's that all about?

*Slime*.


----------



## Robobum (Dec 18, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yep, quite surprised by that. Maybe a lot of neutrals just admire him for his skills, and can park their rivalries to one side............Anyway, I've ripped up my LFC season ticket and I'm going to watch Moral majority  Angels FC, who are members of the humanbonding league, play at the holier than thou arena and are sponsored by social utopian washing up powder.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Note of caution with that mate. MMAFC are under FA investigation into match fixing


----------



## Brian_C (Dec 18, 2013)

New Â£200k/week deal for Mr. Suarez with a reported Â£100mill buyout clause.  

Worth every penny of it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 18, 2013)

Happy with him signing that contract 

Now hopefully he will fire us into the CL and a title hunt


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 18, 2013)

Robobum said:



			Note of caution with that mate. MMAFC are under FA investigation into match fixing
		
Click to expand...

 Was that against burning effigies united? I knew that red card was suspect.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 18, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			a title hunt
		
Click to expand...

 Is that cockney-rhyming slang for a Suarez?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 18, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Is that cockney-rhyming slang for a Suarez?
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## LanDog (Dec 18, 2013)

Suarez, as much as it pains me to say is 2nd behind Ronaldo right now, for differing circumstances, he is in the form of his life right now, luckily for him.

 Messi is injured so naturally he's not playing as well. The Barcelona team themselves are on a low ebb you could argue that they have reached the tipping point, don't get me wrong, you could make a fair argument that they were the best team ever, so naturally any dip in form will look bad.
Also, they have a new manager, losing Vilanova to illness, hopefully he stays ok.

For me right now, Bayern Munich are the best team going, but if you look at their team, there's no real player that stands out over the rest of the pack. Robben sure, he's excellent, but he's greedy, he doesn't get all the plaudits like Messi has over the past few years, he's nowhere near the level Messi has been, or Ronaldo for that matter.

Forwards always get more praise than anyone else in the team. Cannavaro won the Ballon d'Or in 2006 after the World Cup, before that, Lothar Matthaus won it 1990, the rest have all been more attacked minded.

I've never been one to follow the pattern of praise for attackers, my favourite players were Roy Keane and Paul Scholes (United bias). 

Right now, Suarez is the most skilful player in the league, also, he's playing the best football. The only person who could come close to him right now is Aguero, which also pains me greatly! The two are different players though, Suarez is better ball player than Aguero, he's better than getting past a player using trickery, whereas Aguero will bundle past, he'll do anything it takes to score a goal, go around, through, underneath a player. 

What will hold Suarez back is his attitude, his past demeanours are hard to forget, no matter what he does, there'll always be a stigma on him, be it the the WC handball, the Evra incidents, or nibbling Ivanovic. I'd argue that his tenacity is what makes him the player he is in a way, don't get me wrong, him being brilliant doesn't mean racially abusing an opponent isn't a worthy reason to hate him, and I do.

Rant over. Sorry


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 18, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yep, quite surprised by that. Maybe a lot of neutrals just admire him for his skills, and can park their rivalries to one side............Anyway, I've ripped up my LFC season ticket and I'm going to watch Moral majority  Angels FC, who are members of the humanbonding league, play at the holier than thou arena and are sponsored by social utopian washing up powder.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...


You finally went blue Pete ... wahooo .


----------



## Slime (Dec 18, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Happy with him signing that contract 

Now hopefully he will fire us into the CL and a *title hunt*

Click to expand...




Liverbirdie said:



			Is that cockney-rhyming slang for a Suarez?
		
Click to expand...


Brilliant :rofl:. It makes this whole thread worthwhile :cheers:.

*
Slime*.


----------



## Sweep (Dec 18, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			How is what I do at work even remotely related to how a professional footballer is treated? 

No matter how hard you wish for it, football won't become a social utopia, where everyone behaves like responsible adults and bad behaviour is universally frowned upon. The money is too big. 

Marlon King was a Wigan player when he was convicted of assaulting a woman. We had payed a lot of money for him. Dave Whelan summarily sacked him. We wrote off a sizeable sum of money. Once he was released from prison, he was almost immediately signed up by Coventry, before signing for Birmingham. 
The moral? If you can improve a team, you can get away with almost anything. Except being gay obviously. That appears to be a career killer.
		
Click to expand...

Of course what you do at work is related to how a professional footballer is treated - and how he should behave.
What you are saying is that because they are paid a lot of money - note, I didn't say earn a lot of money - that gives them the right to behave exactly how they like. It doesn't. Your work is entirely relavent, because it's you who pays the outrageous wages these players are on, with your season ticket and Sky subscription.
Dave Whelan is an honourable man who did the right thing. He is one of the only club owners that run a club in the right way and because of that he has taken, with all due respect, a small club to great heights, against all the odds. If other teams want to employ a criminal, so be it, but I don't remember King, Coventry or Birmingham setting the football world on fire. I do remember Wigan in the EPL and winning the FA Cup.
A guy who works for me is a mad keen Man U fan. Had a season ticket since he was a kid. Now he's married with kids of his own and a mortgage and struggles to get the Â£900 or so, to pay for his ticket. He vehemently argued that footballers were worth their money, so I asked him which star player that year had not performed. He said Ferdinand. I pointed out that his Â£900 that he struggled to scrape together didn't pay for an hour of Ferdinand's time when he was sleeping.
I am not wishing for football to become a social utopia. I am just suggesting that footballers have a duty -just like the rest of us -to behave in a decent manner. It is the owners /managers that need to get a grip, start to run their clubs responsibly and then you would see players like Suarez, Cole, Barton etc start to concentrate on playing football and the game would be better for it.


----------



## Fish (Dec 19, 2013)

Sweep said:



			Dave Whelan is an honourable man who did the right thing. He is one of the only club owners that run a club in the right way and because of that he has taken, with all due respect, a small club to great heights, against all the odds. If *other teams want to employ a criminal*, so be it, but I don't remember King, Coventry or Birmingham setting the football world on fire. I do remember Wigan in the EPL and winning the FA Cup.
		
Click to expand...

Can you expand on this and give an example of the conviction please?


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 19, 2013)

Fish said:



			Can you expand on this and give an example of the conviction please?
		
Click to expand...

Lee Hughes


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 19, 2013)

Fish said:



			Can you expand on this and give an example of the conviction please?
		
Click to expand...


I think he is talking about Marlon King 

Lee Hughes is another


----------



## Fish (Dec 19, 2013)

Cheers


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 19, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think he is talking about Marlon King 

Lee Hughes is another
		
Click to expand...

King was convicted of Sexual assualt, amongst other things.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 19, 2013)

Dave Whelan is an honourable man who did the right thing. He is one of the only club owners that run a club in the right way and because of that he has taken, with all due respect, a small club to great heights, against all the odds. If other teams want to employ a criminal, so be it, but I don't remember King, Coventry or Birmingham setting the football world on fire. I do remember Wigan in the EPL and winning the FA Cup.
		
Click to expand...

So if Marlon King or Lee Hughes were, say, plumbers they also should not be employed on completion of their sentences. In which case they would rightly be entitled to benefits and would become a cost to you as a taxpayer.

Surely having been convicted and served a lawful sentence on release the offender should be re-integrated into society and allowed to earn a lawful income utilising whatever talents they have.

Or is it different for professional footballers? If so then there are strange standards being applied.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 19, 2013)

Interesting how Suarez gets soooo demonised for his actions when such as Norman Hunter, Kenny Burns and Graham Souness took a pretty laissez-faire attitude to how their opponents came out of any tackle.  And as he has been mentioned here - you could add Roy Keane to that list - folks hero all.  Suarez partakes of mostly childish, pathetic and occasionally rather nuts behaviour - but I haven't yet seen anyone he has transgressed against being carried off on a stretcher.


----------



## Fish (Dec 19, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Interesting how Suarez gets soooo demonised for his actions when such as Norman Hunter, Kenny Burns and Graham Souness took a pretty laissez-faire attitude to how their opponents came out of any tackle.  And as he has been mentioned here - you could add Roy Keane to that list - folks hero all.  Suarez partakes of mostly childish, pathetic and occasionally rather nuts behaviour - but I haven't yet seen anyone he has transgressed against being carried off on a stretcher.
		
Click to expand...

Don't single out Norman 'bite yer legs' Hunter, just say Dirty Leeds :smirk:


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 19, 2013)

What I can't understand is why I didn't put Suarez in my Dream Team during the last transfer window


----------



## Slime (Dec 19, 2013)

Beezerk said:



			What I can't understand is why I didn't put Suarez in my Dream Team during the last transfer window 

Click to expand...

You probably assumed he'd be spending chunks of the season under suspension.

*Slime*.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 19, 2013)

Slime said:



			You probably assumed he'd be spending chunks of the season under suspension.

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Probably, once bitten and all that.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 19, 2013)

Slime said:



			You probably assumed he'd be spending chunks of the season under suspension.

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...


Are you not bored of this now ?


----------



## Slime (Dec 19, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Are you not bored of this now ?
		
Click to expand...

No .............. not at all.
I thoroughly enjoy a good debate that's intermingled with some good humour and a fair ammount of banter.
I just chuckle at how seriously some people take it, and that's not aimed at you Phil.
I also enjoy a bit of devilment, which is partly why I started this thread not knowing it would get over 350 posts.
Why do you ask ................... are you bored yet?

*Slime*.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 19, 2013)

Fish said:



			Don't single out Norman 'bite yer legs' Hunter, just say Dirty Leeds :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Whereas the Chelsea team of that era were little angels. Harris, Webb, McCreadie etc;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 19, 2013)

When it comes to slating Suarez - yeah I am bored of reading the posts . The incidents have been and gone and he has served his punishments and is currently letting his feet do the talking 

If anything he has been the victim this season of some shocking tackles - so possibly your questions should have been - Suarez ..........victim ?

Now *IF* he has to break the rules again then it's quite possibly relevant to start calling him a disgrace ( sorry - asking if he is a disgrace ) as a football ( remember no one knows him personally so can't judge him a human being ) player but at the moment if his toeing the line and has done nothing wrong


----------



## Slime (Dec 19, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			When it comes to slating Suarez - yeah I am bored of reading the posts . The incidents have been and gone and he has served his punishments and is currently letting his feet do the talking 

*If anything he has been the victim this season of some shocking tackles* - so possibly your questions should have been - Suarez ..........victim ?

Now *IF* he has to break the rules again then it's quite possibly relevant to start calling him a disgrace ( sorry - asking if he is a disgrace ) as a football ( remember no one knows him personally so can't judge him a human being ) player but at the moment if his toeing the line and has done nothing wrong
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, and in my opinion quite wrongly, that goes with the territory. He's become a victim of his own ability.
The better you are the more targeted you become. He is playing sublime football this season and as a result attracts the worse tackles. For many it's the only way to stop him ....................... and then most fail!
It's always been that way. Some of the treatment Maradonna used to get was beyond belief. The same goes for Pele, Best, Ronaldo, Messi etc.. 
It's not right, it's just the way it is!

*Slime*.


----------



## Sweep (Dec 19, 2013)

MetalMickie said:



			So if Marlon King or Lee Hughes were, say, plumbers they also should not be employed on completion of their sentences. In which case they would rightly be entitled to benefits and would become a cost to you as a taxpayer.

Surely having been convicted and served a lawful sentence on release the offender should be re-integrated into society and allowed to earn a lawful income utilising whatever talents they have.

Or is it different for professional footballers? If so then there are strange standards being applied.
		
Click to expand...

I agree entirely. They shouldn't be treated any differently than anyone else. I was simply making the point that Dave Whelan had done the right thing and it is not his concern if another club employs the player he has just sacked upon release.
Footballers should not be treated any differently than anyone else and they should be expected to behave just like everyone else.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 19, 2013)

Sweep said:



			Footballers should not be treated any differently than anyone else and they should be expected to behave just like everyone else.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I admire (and fully agree) with your stance. It simply isn't going to happen. As long as someone is pumping billions per year into football, footballers will be able to get away with more than you or I would. Quite simply, there's much too much money in the game to expect any sort of social compliance*..

* It isn't just football either. Any team sport that is awash with money will eventually sink into its own turgid pit of excess....

** It isn't just Sport either. Check out the recent financial mess and ask how we got into such difficulty..


----------



## Dodger (Dec 19, 2013)

Never mind all this bitter pish.....

This will give us all a break from what has become a turgid thread - 

Absolutely fantastic!! Betting scandals, match fixing, corruption etc etc..............then every so often football still has the capacity to lift the spirits. 

Magnificent gesture, if only more clubs gave so much of a damn.

Great work by Ajax making this wee man's day - Ajax Sign Chronically ill Fan - http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...lems-Eredivisie-debut-heartwarming-video.html


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 19, 2013)

Dodger said:



			Never mind all this bitter pish.....

This will give us all a break from what has become a turgid thread - 

Absolutely fantastic!! Betting scandals, match fixing, corruption etc etc..............then every so often football still has the capacity to lift the spirits. 

Magnificent gesture, if only more clubs gave so much of a damn.

Great work by Ajax making this wee man's day - Ajax Sign Chronically ill Fan - http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...lems-Eredivisie-debut-heartwarming-video.html

Click to expand...

Good spot that dodger.

This thread has highlighted lots of the bad about football, but maybe we forget the good.

I've made 4-5 really good mates, and lots of other good mates over the years of going the match. I have been all over Europe, USA and the Uk watching my team. I've laughed, cried, been battered, kidnapped by police,been at two disasters, seen fantastic goals, won leagues and cups, been drunk and seen a camraderie amongst my own fans and also with other teams fans, seen thousands of Athletico fans literally give the thousands of Liverpool fans coming out the ground an ovation, stood in the Celtic's jungle and sang "You'll never walk alone" in amongst all the Celtic fans, been on a drunken coach for 6 hours to see a midweek friendly in Dundee, seen European cups lifted and lost, shook loads of hands, commiserated a few and much,much more. 

We give it loads of stick, but it also has a great side to it, and I  wouldn't change the journey I've been on, except for two disasters, for the world.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 19, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Good spot that dodger.

This thread has highlighted lots of the bad about football, but maybe we forget the good.

I've made 4-5 really good mates, and lots of other good mates over the years of going the match. I have been all over Europe, USA and the Uk watching my team. I've laughed, cried, been battered, kidnapped by police,been at two disasters, seen fantastic goals, won leagues and cups, been drunk and seen a camraderie amongst my own fans and also with other teams fans, seen thousands of Athletico fans literally give the thousands of Liverpool fans coming out the ground an ovation, stood in the Celtic's jungle and sang "You'll never walk alone" in amongst all the Celtic fans, been on a drunken coach for 6 hours to see a midweek friendly in Dundee, seen European cups lifted and lost, shook loads of hands, commiserated a few and much,much more. 

We give it loads of stick, but it also has a great side to it, and I  wouldn't change the journey I've been on, except for two disasters, for the world.
		
Click to expand...

Great post Pedro!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 19, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Good spot that dodger.

This thread has highlighted lots of the bad about football, but maybe we forget the good.

I've made 4-5 really good mates, and lots of other good mates over the years of going the match. I have been all over Europe, USA and the Uk watching my team. I've laughed, cried, been battered, kidnapped by police,been at two disasters, seen fantastic goals, won leagues and cups, been drunk and seen a camraderie amongst my own fans and also with other teams fans, seen thousands of Athletico fans literally give the thousands of Liverpool fans coming out the ground an ovation, stood in the Celtic's jungle and sang "You'll never walk alone" in amongst all the Celtic fans, been on a drunken coach for 6 hours to see a midweek friendly in Dundee, seen European cups lifted and lost, shook loads of hands, commiserated a few and much,much more. 

We give it loads of stick, but it also has a great side to it, and I  wouldn't change the journey I've been on, except for two disasters, for the world.
		
Click to expand...

Great post mate :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 19, 2013)

What about Heysel ?

It was a dark day in the history of our club and British Football and the club and British football were rightly punished and served that punishment.

There is no excuses and it was the darkest hour in 20 years of violence by British football fans


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 19, 2013)

3offTheTee said:



			all this talk about how great Liverpool are/were.

Cannot see any mention of Heysel and what it did for British Football
		
Click to expand...

And there is always one knobhead, who brings it all crashing down again.....


----------



## Dodger (Dec 20, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Good spot that dodger.

This thread has highlighted lots of the bad about football, but maybe we forget the good.

I've made 4-5 really good mates, and lots of other good mates over the years of going the match. I have been all over Europe, USA and the Uk watching my team. I've laughed, cried, been battered, kidnapped by police,been at two disasters, seen fantastic goals, won leagues and cups, been drunk and seen a camraderie amongst my own fans and also with other teams fans, seen thousands of Athletico fans literally give the thousands of Liverpool fans coming out the ground an ovation, stood in the Celtic's jungle and sang "You'll never walk alone" in amongst all the Celtic fans, been on a drunken coach for 6 hours to see a midweek friendly in Dundee, seen European cups lifted and lost, shook loads of hands, commiserated a few and much,much more. 

We give it loads of stick, but it also has a great side to it, and I  wouldn't change the journey I've been on, except for two disasters, for the world.
		
Click to expand...

Me neither and especially with Scotland there is more lows than highs,plenty more,but I wouldn't change it for a thing.:thup:


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 20, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			And there is always one knobhead, who brings it all crashing down again.....
		
Click to expand...

probably not old enough to remember or ever actually looked into what evolved that dark night. Liverpool fans were no angels, but hey I watched a couple of factual documentaries on it and the juve fast where not innocent either.

but let's leave this for another thread, this is about footballers and the  disgraceful things they do, not the fans.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 20, 2013)

Dodger said:



			Me neither and especially with Scotland there is more lows than highs,plenty more,but I wouldn't change it for a thing.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

 It's very character building, I can imagine.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 20, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			probably not old enough to remember or ever actually looked into what evolved that dark night. Liverpool fans were no angels, but hey I watched a couple of factual documentaries on it and the juve fast where not innocent either.

but let's leave this for another thread, this is about footballers and the  disgraceful things they do, not the fans.
		
Click to expand...

 Yep, I was there that night, and I have my views, but as you said, for another thread, and not at this time of year.


----------



## Slime (Dec 20, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yep, I was there that night, and I have my views, but as you said, *for another thread*, and *not at this time of year.*

Click to expand...

Spot on *Liverbirdie*. 
As you're obviously well aware, there's a time and a place .............. and this is neither!

*Slime*.


----------



## fundy (Dec 20, 2013)

seems hes signed a new 5 year contract at Liverpool :0 Would love to know what escape clause is in there (assume it will be he can leave at the right price if no CL football)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 20, 2013)

Rumours that it is a 100mil release clause


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 20, 2013)

fundy said:



			seems hes signed a new 5 year contract at Liverpool :0 Would love to know what escape clause is in there (assume it will be he can leave at the right price if no CL football)
		
Click to expand...

 Right that's me and Liverpoolphil getting repetitive keyboard strain injuries for the next five years, unless Madrid use up that Â£42 mill loose change left over from the Ozil deal......


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 20, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Right that's me and Liverpoolphil getting repetitive keyboard strain injuries for the next five years, unless Madrid use up that Â£42 mill loose change left over from the Ozil deal......
		
Click to expand...

I believe that Whelan is currently liquidating some of his old JJB stock that he kept in his garage. Rosler's hoping to pair him up front with Grant Holt. One will eat defenders, the other will eat pretty much anything not nailed down...


----------



## G1BB0 (Dec 20, 2013)

great result with the new contract. Massive LFC fan and think Suarez is the biz. Sod what he done previously, I really dont care now as its in the past.

YNWL


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 20, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			YNWL
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to assume that there should be an A in that, not an L. If not, then what does it mean?


----------



## Birchy (Dec 20, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I'm going to assume that there should be an A in that, not an L. If not, then what does it mean?
		
Click to expand...

Youll never win league


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 20, 2013)

One thing for certain is that any new contract that he signed would be on his terms that's for sure.

There will be a clause in there for sure that will allow him to leave for the right money and if Liverpool don't qualify for the CL or such like. Not to mention a mahoosive pay increase. The guy can pretty much demand what he wants or he would leave its as simple as that.

Exceptional player , we should have offered the 50 million when we had the chance. GRRRrrrr!


----------



## G1BB0 (Dec 20, 2013)

damn wireless keyboard... opened the door up for birchy there lol.

YWNA

rumour beforehand was 200k a week and a 65 mill buy out clause. even with a 100mill buy out I am sure the big guns would still pay it so its not a given for him to stay. I would like to think he is totally happy with the club and loves the fans and playing for them as much as they love to have him in a red shirt. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 20, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Youll never win league 

Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::clap::clap: :thup::thup::whoo::whoo: :cheers::cheers: :clap::clap::rofl::rofl::whoo::whoo::rofl::rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 20, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			YWNA
		
Click to expand...

That wireless keyboard has a lot to answer for mate...

YAWN


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 20, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			damn wireless keyboard... opened the door up for birchy there lol.

YWNA

.
		
Click to expand...

 Right, he's either a tired dyslexic, or .......You'll Win Nowt Arsenal.....cos you didn't get him.:whoo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 20, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I believe that Whelan is currently liquidating some of his old JJB stock that he kept in his garage. Rosler's hoping to pair him up front with Grant Holt. One will eat defenders, the other will eat pretty much anything not nailed down...

Click to expand...

 I'll play in the hole - if it's the type that aeros are made out of.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 20, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'll play in the hole - if it's the type that aeros are made out of.
		
Click to expand...

Scouser tells me that you're an expert at playing in the hole behind a big frontman....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 20, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Scouser tells me that you're an expert at playing in the hole behind a big frontman....

Click to expand...

 Yes, me and StuC have had a flourishing better ball partnership for a long time....:cheers:


----------



## G1BB0 (Dec 20, 2013)

no excuses, dyslexia wasnt detected when I was at school back in the 70's/80's

type to fast for this piece of crap, off to buy a wired one haha


----------



## Slime (Dec 20, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			damn wireless keyboard... opened the door up for birchy there lol.

YWNA

rumour beforehand was 200k a week and a 65 mill buy out clause. even with a 100mill buy out I am sure the big guns would still pay it so its not a given for him to stay. I would like to think he is totally happy with the club and loves the fans and playing for them as much as they love to have him in a red shirt. Time will tell I guess.
		
Click to expand...


Is YNWA an acronym for You'll Never Win Anything?   

*Slime*.


----------



## G1BB0 (Dec 20, 2013)

pfffft, you lot will be eating those words sometime in the next 25 years


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 20, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Right, he's either a tired dyslexic, or .......You'll Win Nowt Arsenal.....cos you didn't get him.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...





:ears:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 20, 2013)

sawtooth said:



View attachment 8472


:ears:
		
Click to expand...

I wonder what happened to him,he didn't do much after that did he.


----------



## freddielong (Dec 20, 2013)

fundy said:



			seems hes signed a new 5 year contract at Liverpool :0 Would love to know what escape clause is in there (assume it will be he can leave at the right price if no CL football)
		
Click to expand...

That is what I have heard Liverpool finish outside the top 4 (which the possible will) he can leave


----------



## Andy808 (Dec 20, 2013)

freddielong said:



			That is what I have heard Liverpool finish outside the top 4 (which the possible will) he can leave
		
Click to expand...

to be honest I don't think LFC will finish outside the top four this season but if it does happen then I can see it being very hard for him to walk away from that kind of money and playing for a team where he is the center of attention.


----------



## Odvan (Dec 20, 2013)

Ain't reading through 400 posts centred on this fella despite me just putting him in my fantasy dream team but I have 3 words to describe his contract extension....

'minimum release clause'


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 20, 2013)

The cynic in me says LFC are covering their investment regardless of were we finish.

If he wants to go come the summer then Liverpool are covered by the Â£100m buyout clause.

If they would've let his contract run into the final 2yrs they would not be able to demand the type of transfer fee he's worth.

He's a world class player and world class players earn Â£200k + a week at other clubs so it was inevitable really.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 20, 2013)

freddielong said:



			That is what I have heard Liverpool finish outside the top 4 (which the possible will) he can leave
		
Click to expand...

That's probably half-right, but with a minimum fee also, I would imagine.60/80 mill I would have thought.


----------



## Joff (Dec 21, 2013)

105m if we're in the CL, 80m if not. Fairly sensible.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 21, 2013)

Release fees are rarely there to ensure that is the amount paid. They're there to give the team bargaining power, they don't usually expect to get near the actual contracted fee.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 21, 2013)

Another goal and another assist for him so far today - destroying defences :whoo:

Boom !!! And another


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 21, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Another goal and another assist for him so far today - destroying defences :whoo:

Boom !!! And another
		
Click to expand...

Not an active supporter then.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 21, 2013)

Old Skier said:



			Not an active supporter then.
		
Click to expand...


What do you mean ?


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Dec 21, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What about Heysel ?

It was a dark day in the history of our club and *British Football* and the club and* British football* were rightly punished and served that punishment.

There is no excuses and it was the darkest hour in 20 years of violence by* British football* fans
		
Click to expand...

ahem.


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 21, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What do you mean ?
		
Click to expand...

As your not there now I assume your more of a follower than a supporter.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 21, 2013)

Adi2Dassler said:



			ahem.
		
Click to expand...

What's wrong ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 21, 2013)

Old Skier said:



			As your not there now I assume your more of a follower than a supporter.
		
Click to expand...


You know what they say about assuming 

Been a season ticket holder for over 20 years now


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 21, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Been a season ticket holder for over 20 years now
		
Click to expand...

just spotted the empty seat.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 21, 2013)

Old Skier said:



			just spotted the empty seat.
		
Click to expand...


Must have good eyes - shame it's the wrong seat.


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Dec 21, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What about Heysel ?

It was a dark day in the history of our club and British Football and the club and British football were rightly punished and served that punishment.

There is no excuses and it was the darkest hour in 20 years of violence by British football fans
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			What's wrong ?
		
Click to expand...

Take a guess.Those of us north of the border who enjoy football have no desire to be associated in any way with the dark deeds of Liverpool fans.It was English fans and English clubs banned from Europe, not British.It was English thugs who caused the death of Italians, not British.There is no British football, there is no British FA.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 21, 2013)

Sorry I didn't realise there was no football violence or hooligans in Scotland during the 70's and 80's and even until recent years


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 21, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry I didn't realise there was no football violence or hooligans in Scotland during the 70's and 80's and even until recent years
		
Click to expand...

Not much football up there either.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 21, 2013)

Gents, please keep this thread about Suarez 

Thanks


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 21, 2013)

Suarez is the first player to score 10 goals in a calender month !

Amazing player


----------



## brendy (Dec 21, 2013)

Thread closed.


----------

